# HR20-700 0x022B - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-700: 0x022B
National Release began 4/23/2008

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126768

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.
__________________


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

My HR20-700 suffered from the 'blank recording' problem with every CE I tried in the cycle. It was OK every time I rolled back to the previous NR. I really wish there was some way I could stop this new NR from being pushed out. That said, I can't stop it, so if I get a blank recording now, what do I do? Since it's NR I can call D* customer support. What will they do??


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

When pausing live TV (end of buffer), the unit will actually rewind a couple seconds or so before resuming play. All subsequent pausing and un-pausing will result in the playback resuming from the actual point that you had paused from (just as long as you don't fast forward all the way to the end of the buffer).

This "rewinding" makes it difficult to sync up with simultaneous feeds, such as the same baseball or basketball games being shown on two different channels, because I cannot pause and resume play at the exact time I need to.

Is this a direct result/ byproduct/ side-effect of the new "Fast Forward to True Live TV" feature? 

I wish there was a way they could fix this.

EDIT: (Same issue with HR20-100, so there is an identical post there, too)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, this is going to go well.  

DBSNewbie, considering what a complete POS the last NR of the software was, I think this update was long overdue. I read posts daily here about people ready to leave DirecTV because of problems brought on by 0x1FE. I'm sure the new software still has problems, and certainly jgriffin7's sound serious, as I know yours are to you, but I think the folks stuck with the last NR software need some relief, and this update should give it to many of them..


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Oh, this is going to go well.
> 
> DBSNewbie, considering what a complete POS the last NR of the software was, I think this update was long overdue. I read posts daily here about people ready to leave DirecTV because of problems brought on by 0x1FE. I'm sure the new software still has problems, and certainly jgriffin7's sound serious, as I know yours are to you, but I think the folks stuck with the last NR software need some relief, and this update should give it to many of them..


I did just the first CE of this cycle and stopped because of the "permissions" issue. Did that in fact get quashed in the latest CE - leading to a solid NR canidate?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Did a "reset everything" on one of my 3 HR20-700's on Saturday after downloading 0x022b, in order to evaluate this release as objectively as possible.

After the reset, I set up several new SL's and a couple of Boolean AUTORECORDS. AUTORECORD for *Law Order CCHAN 4* showed several matches on Sunday-Tuesday, but has yet to record anything. There are no mention of any L&O's in the TODO list or HISTORY. PRIORITZER consistently shows "none scheduled", even though selecting the AUTORECORD displays several matches.

What makes this especially perplexing is that a similar AUTORECORD set up at the same time, *CSI CCHAN 2*, has been working perfectly.

/steve


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve said:


> Did a "reset everything" on one of my 3 HR20-700's on Saturday after downloading 0x022b, in order to evaluate this release as objectively as possible.
> 
> After the reset, I set up several new SL's and a couple of Boolean AUTORECORDS. AUTORECORD for *Law Order CCHAN 4* showed several matches on Sunday-Tuesday, but has yet to record anything. There are no mention of any L&O's in the TODO list or HISTORY. PRIORITZER consistently shows "none scheduled", even though selecting the AUTORECORD displays several matches.
> 
> ...


Did they strip the booleen from the NR for further testing possibly?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

armophob said:


> Did they strip the booleen from the NR for further testing possibly?


No, boolean logic is in the release.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, boolean logic is in the release.


Asked and answered. DBSTalk is the new AA.


----------



## jayd305 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi.

I have had an HR20-700 for 6 months. No problems until a couple of days ago. I noticed that some of my recordings were pixellated, and the sound was screwed up. On at least two occasions, when this happened, I couldn't even go back to live TV, without a reset. Is this what others have experienced??? Will the new update fix this??? Earl, please answer!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

armophob said:


> Did they strip the booleen from the NR for further testing possibly?


My *CSI CCHAN 2* AUTORECORD is working fine. /steve


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm actually surprised this came out because there were still recording permission errors going on with this version when CE testing...I didn't think D* wanted to open this can of worms...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> I'm actually surprised this came out because there were still recording permission errors going on with this version when CE testing...I didn't think D* wanted to open this can of worms...


Why wait to put something out there that might actually work?


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Any chance this fixes the problem with 771 errors continuing after rain fade and requiring a restart to restore the tuner(s) to normal? That's the only major problem I've had lately.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

Missed recording of Torchwood.

Short recording of last nights Jon Stewart. All the history says is partial recording. Recorded only 22 minutes.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

gcisko said:


> I did just the first CE of this cycle and stopped because of the "permissions" issue. Did that in fact get quashed in the latest CE - leading to a solid NR canidate?


Nope. :nono2:


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

rminsk said:


> Nope. :nono2:


for once i'm glad i'm on the east coast (ie not being the first group to get a staggered roll out)... maybe a stable CE release will come out before my HR20s get infected with this release. i've already missed too many recordings because of the 'permissions' bug that was present in 0x0225, 0x0229 and 0x022b.

it really boggles my mind that directv would release a software build that has such a huge bug in it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> for once i'm glad i'm on the east coast (ie not being the first group to get a staggered roll out)... maybe a stable CE release will come out before my HR20s get infected with this release. i've already missed too many recordings because of the 'permissions' bug that was present in 0x0225, 0x0229 and 0x022b.
> 
> it really boggles my mind that directv would release a software build that has such a huge bug in it.


Didn't see a post from you with issues in the 0x22b release with the bug...
Just checked the issue list from the CE's this weekend.

It boggles the mind, that DirecTV doesn't know that you had an issue with 0x22b... since there was no report of the issue.

You will probably be getting the 0x22b update tonight.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To followup on my last post... I just went throught he 5 issue threads for the CE:

For this model: HR20-700; There was 1 report about the "permissions" bug...
And from the post, it is related to the TODO list scheduling... not the actual program.

For the HR20-100: No reports in the issue thread
For the HR21-100: No reports in the issue thread
For the HR21-200: No reports in the issue thread
For the HR21-700: 3 reports. None of them were actual content deleted, but entries in the ToDo list... and entries of what appears to be repeats... and in once case, the series link was setup to do first run only... so... 

Those threads covered over 1,000 units (per the polls).

So... Where was this "hugh" bug report in the CE cycle of 0x22b....
That was to let DirecTV know that it was still out there as bad as it was in 0x229?

The CE process is only as good as the reports.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, just saw this is now NR.. Came home today and was unable to turn on the unit via the remote.. Had to RBR to restore functionality.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For this model: HR20-700; There was 1 report about the "permissions" bug...


From http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126368


> American Idol on our FOX OTA channel failed to record last night because of the permissions bug. I hope this one gets stomped on fast. The wife was not happy!





> My HR-20 700 missed 5 recordings yesturday. They all had the same reason. Deleted due to no recording permissions. All were on the N. All in a row too. I am running 022b. These are the first missed since the download. This happend last week as well. I found that if I delete the Sl and set it up again the system records normillay.





> Two episodes of "If Walls could Talk" were zapped yesterday, by the "recording permissions" bug;This is getting really old, really fast.





> Torchwood 9:00p Deleted because of its recording permissions (1002/0/)
> I had removed it from the prioritizer last week - so it should have shown canceled instead of permissions
> 
> Samantha Who? 8:32p Deleted because of its recording permissions (1002/0/)
> ...





> I checked the history after BB9 ended tonight. There are two entries in it for the failed SL recording, both with the "This episode was deleted because of its recording permissions. (1002/0/).





> units shows recording permissions is why a show was deleted in history, but this shows was canceled a week ago before it was ever recorded by me..





> I have a series link for Big Brother 9 on the box. A couple recordings from last week didn't record, got the deleted because of its recording permissions error.


Shall I continue?


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Didn't see a post from you with issues in the 0x22b release with the bug...
> Just checked the issue list from the CE's this weekend.
> 
> It boggles the mind, that DirecTV doesn't know that you had an issue with 0x22b... since there was no report of the issue.
> ...


if others are reporting it, what difference does it make if i do the same thing.

no need to get snippy earl, i'm just saying that there is a 9 page thread going with users still complaining about this issue (most of which are now running 0x022b)... it's been what.... a whole 3-4 days since 0x022b was released and they "supposedly" fixed this problem.... i think it's a bit too early to tell if they really did (i know i've seen it happen on one of my DVRs running 0x022b). it makes zero sense why they would rush to release this rather than wait and see if they actually did fix the problem.

doesn't take much for you to get all defensive does it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes please do continue..

And please post the link to the actual posts...

As for those, now that I read in the quotes... and instead of just reading what people actually wrote...


So thank you for those... as I have been through the thread at least 4 times... and until you quoted them... didn't see them... 

Maybe I should apply a rule to the forum, that the error messages should be in bold, so they don't get lost.

Either way... the issue, I have yet to see anything delete content... but is deleting removing todo list entries, for some reason... some which based on people's responses be correct in accordance to their schedules.

Others appear to be there because of possible guide data changes, so the old to-do list entries deleted, and it still records based on new data.

Either way... 0x229 we had magnitudes more of reports, with more detail.
0x22b... accross all the units... there is a small fraction of the reports... all of which don't appear to be the same as they were before.

And is possible the unit is now doing what the process designed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> if others are reporting it, what difference does it make if i do the same thing.
> 
> no need to get snippy earl, i'm just saying that there is a 9 page thread going with users still complaining about this issue (most of which are now running 0x022b)... it's been what.... a whole 3-4 days since 0x022b was released and they "supposedly" fixed this problem.... i think it's a bit too early to tell if they really did (i know i've seen it happen on one of my DVRs running 0x022b). it makes zero sense why they would rush to release this rather than wait and see if they actually did fix the problem.
> 
> doesn't take much for you to get all defensive does it?


Because it matters.
If one person reports it... then it could be an issolated case.
10 people... still could be circumstancial.

100 people... then there is something to go on.

And yes... that is the rules of the CE process.

And actually it does make sense... that we have explained countless times over... on why they wait as long as they do... and when they decide to release these versions.
And in this particular case... when the issues were found in 0x229... there dozens of reports Saturday after... so yah... that is a measuring stick...
Especially since it was listed as a fix... and you would think the people in the process.. that have been clamoring for a list of thing to test... actually would focus more on listed fixes.

Oh... and yes... I get a tad defense when people don't participate in the program properly... and then attack the process. *If you have an issue report it*. plain and simple.

Don't like it... don't participate.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And is possible the unit is now doing what the process designed.


hey, if i don't have another problem on this release (0x022b), that's fantastic and i'll be as excited as anyone else that i no longer have to explain to my girlfriend why another one of her shows didn't record.... but it think it's way too early to assume they fixed the bug.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Because it matters.
> And yes... that is the rules of the CE process.
> 
> Oh... and yes... I get a tad defense when people don't participate in the program properly... and then attack the process. *If you have an issue report it*. plain and simple.
> ...


as far as reporting bugs goes... i try to report things when i have a free moment, please find it in your heart to forgive me for not sprinting to the computer immediately after seeing it.... it has been a whole 24 hours.

no one is attacking the CE process... i would feel the exact same way if they did the same type of testing in-house and release software with a giant bug in it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> hey, if i don't have another problem on this release (0x022b), that's fantastic and i'll be as excited as anyone else that i no longer have to explain to my girlfriend why another one of her shows didn't record.... but it think it's way too early to assume they fixed the bug.


So how long should they wait... a week? two weeks? three? a month?

If it truely isn't fixed... and is causing rash out break of missed recordings...
They will address it and quickly...


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it truely isn't fixed... and is causing rash out break of missed recordings...
> They will address it and quickly...


fair enough. i suppose time will tell.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> no one is attacking the CE process... i would feel the exact same way if they did the same type of testing in-house and release software with a giant bug in it.


It isn't necessarily you... (combination of posts and PMs) you just happen to be in the cross hairs at the moment. So sorry about that.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've yet to see anyone address my problem: on this CE cycle I get blank recordings; fine on the previous NR. What do I do? Call the customer service system and have them send me a new unit?


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It isn't necessarily you... (combination of posts and PMs) you just happen to be in the cross hairs at the moment. So sorry about that.


no problem, i know you catch a lot crap being in the spotlight. i really enjoy the CE process and i try to provide useful information when i can and when it's necessary.

it's 5pm.... go have a drink on me. :goodjob:


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

> *hey, if i don't have another problem on this release (0x022b), that's fantastic and i'll be as excited as anyone else that i no longer have to explain to my girlfriend why another one of her shows didn't record.... but it think it's way too early to assume they fixed the bug.*


If explaining to your girlfriend the fact her show didnt record is causing problems then you and her need to reevaluate your perspective on life. Look at all the problems in this Country right now, and we get that bent out of shape because a show didnt record. Heck if I wouldnt have lost an arm in fighting for this country many years ago we might not even have satelites in the skys.

Not trying to upset you, just put a little perspective to the situation.

I wish you well my friend.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I came home and brought system 1 out of standby only to be greeted by a black screen. Pressed info, to see what channel it was on and everything was blank. Used ch +/- to change channels and picture returned. All seems well now and recordings from earlier today were all ok (USAHD and OTA 12-1)


----------



## B24 (Jun 5, 2007)

Came home today and checked "Manage Recordings". 

On the main page it says I have 37 items in the "To Do List". When I click on it, it says none. Same with the "History" section except it just lists two software downloads from last year.

Not a big deal if the programs are going to record, but I do like to check and make sure things are set to record without having to go through the guide.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Toyo said:


> If explaining to your girlfriend the fact her show didnt record is causing problems then you and her need to reevaluate your perspective on life. Look at all the problems in this Country right now, and we get that bent out of shape because a show didnt record. Heck if I wouldnt have lost an arm in fighting for this country many years ago we might not even have satelites in the skys.
> 
> Not trying to upset you, just put a little perspective to the situation.
> 
> I wish you well my friend.


first and foremost, thank you for your service to this great country.

i didn't mean that she held a knife to my throat and threatened my life, she just gets upset and doesn't understand why her shows are missing (just as i get peeved when my recordings get screwed up.) at the end of the day, yeah... it's not the end of the world. but if i'm paying directv $115+ /month, i don't want to have to constantly babysit my DVR.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I know this is something only done in rare circumstances, but I actually _wanted _to REFORMAT my HR20-700's hard drive this week-end but was unable to. I had to settle for a "reset everything" instead.

After hitting RBR, I tried simultaneously pressing RECORD and DOWN ARROW on the FRONT PANEL. From what I've read, this is supposed to light the "RECORD" light and initiate a drive REFORMAT, but it doesn't seem to work. When RECORD and DOWN ARROW didn't work, I tried 3 more RBR's, pressing RECORD and UP/LEFT/RIGHT ARROW in turn, but none of them worked.

/steve


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I had recorded last weeks Hells Kitchen. It was in my playlist until I checked today. When I checked today it was not there. I checked history and it said Deleted because of its recording permissions (1002/0/).

What I did notice was that it stayed in my playlist until this weeks Hells Kitchen recorded. Once it was recorded it deleted the one I didn't watch. 

I am running 0X22b. I downloaded it last Friday.

The same thing happen last week with the same program. It was in the playlist until the next episode recorded. 

I didn't say anything because I thought I deleted my accident.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

My other issue is that the HR 20-700 isnt showing conflicts in the todo list anymore. I had a conflict with a show and instead showing it in the to do list with a star (I forgot with the conflict symbol is) it just didn't show it at all.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Is there a way to force this update? Say like do it between 11pm et and 3am et?

Does that work, or do you have to wait for DirecTV to force it using your Card number or something?


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Record light on, but unit brain dead until I hit the red reset.
Checked to see if it took the update, which it did not.
Ran a test and noticed no network connection, a simple connect now resolved it.

I'm not sure if it tried to take the update and this was the result of something but thought it worth mentioning here.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's my optical audio? Turning Dolby digital off or on has no effect - there's simply no audio output on the optical connection. My receiver (Pioneer) is flashing constantly, like it's trying to lock on and not succeeding. HDMI audio (directly to the TV) works. I've rebooted the HR and the receiver.

It worked when I went to bed last night....and please don't try to tell me that my receiver died overnight, on the very night that D* "upgraded" my HR20.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't tell by the release notes, but will this build fix the audio issue that many have....

When you are watching something and are behind live and then catch up to live, audio dropouts occur every couple seconds. I always need to skip back 6 seconds to make them go away...

I see a lot of Audio fixes, but don't know exactly what this would be called. Hopefully this addresses it, because I think that and the slowness of the guide are the only real "problems" I have with my HR20.

Thanks,


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It has been worked on, and should improve if not eliminate that issue in most cases.


----------



## jeffroe996 (Feb 5, 2007)

It appears to have broken this keyword search autorecord:

AALL MOTORCYCLE RACING NNOT 2XTREEM FREESTYLE GHETTO TUNNEL

Now I have to go back and add series links for "AMA RACING" "MOTOGP RACING" "AMA SUPERCROSS RACING" "FIM RACING" and burn up 4 series links :-(


----------



## jeffroe996 (Feb 5, 2007)

hrmmm...maybe I spoke too soon. Looks like the guide data for SPDHD is not updated yet, though most of the other channels seem fine. Should I worry about that or will it likely populate in due time? (Hopefully in time to record the races!)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

byron said:


> for once i'm glad i'm on the east coast (ie not being the first group to get a staggered roll out)... maybe a stable CE release will come out before my HR20s get infected with this release. i've already missed too many recordings because of the 'permissions' bug that was present in 0x0225, 0x0229 and 0x022b.
> 
> it really boggles my mind that directv would release a software build that has such a huge bug in it.


For those of us that are not CEers, what is the "permissions bug" ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jeffroe996 said:


> hrmmm...maybe I spoke too soon. Looks like the guide data for SPDHD is not updated yet, though most of the other channels seem fine. Should I worry about that or will it likely populate in due time? (Hopefully in time to record the races!)


My AUTORECORD for *LAW ORDER CCHAN 4* missed another episode of L&O last night, despite the fact that it was shown as a "matching" episode earlier in the day. Weird thing is my *CSI CCHAN 2* AUTORECORD continues to work fine.

If you don't see the show you want in the TODO list the day of the recording, I wouldn't take any chances and at least set a single record from the GUIDE as a back-up.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Toyo said:


> Heck if I wouldnt have lost an arm in fighting for this country many years ago we might not even have satelites in the skys.


Oh please.:nono2: People get mad when something they purchased doesn't work like it is supposed to. This is where people happen to come and report/complain about these occurrences. It doesn't mean that people don't have any perspective on life. Get a grip, dude. [coming from a USMC vet, 12 years served]


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I must have missed something here.
When is this released scheduled to go out
neither of my HR20-700s have this update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

When did you last check?

The software started to roll out Wed-AM

It is a staggered release, so it is possible that it will take a few days for you to receive.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I just checked now
they both have 0x1fe

thanks for the reply Earl


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is a staggered release, so it is possible that it will take a few days for you to receive.


i'm curious earl, yesterday you said something to the effect that my HR20s will probably "be getting 0x022b tonight." every staggered roll out i've followed, they took weeks to work their way across the country. is this update being handled differently?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> i'm curious earl, yesterday you said something to the effect that my HR20s will probably "be getting 0x022b tonight." every staggered roll out i've followed, they took weeks to work their way across the country. is this update being handled differently?


HR20 staggered releases have rarelly take more then a week... if not just a few days.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

*The 'blank recording' issue still exists with Ox22B.*

I downloaded 0x22B during the CE window.... went to watch Tuesday's episode of L&O:SVU last night and the total recording was blank. This is the second 'blank recording' that I have had with this CE cycle.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

jrmichael said:


> *The 'blank recording' issue still exists with Ox22B.*
> 
> I downloaded 0x22B during the CE window.... went to watch Tuesday's episode of L&O:SVU last night and the total recording was blank. This is the second 'blank recording' that I have had with this CE cycle.


OTA, LIL or LIL HD?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20 staggered releases have rarelly take more then a week... if not just a few days.


I'm in NJ and still don't have the new release. I remember there was a software release last year that took 3 weeks before I received it.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Can you do the CE trick and force the update say after midnight? Can they have more than one Software release in there stream at a time? If not then I bet it would work.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a strange experience with my HR20-700 last night. I don't watch this unit very often, and it had probably been about 3 days since I last used it.
Anyway, I turned on the TV, and was seeing a frozen screen from Good Morning America (it was around midnight) and had a "solarized" look to the image, as though it had been run through some sort of digital 'color inversion (?)' process...very strange looking.
I could turn off the DVR with the front panel, and turn it back on...same pic. I tried to bring up the info screen, and saw that it came up, but was unreadable. 
Since I couldn't read the menu screens, even though they came up, I RBR'd. That restored normal operation again.
The HR is connected to this set with HDMI...could this have been an HDMI error? It looked, visually, as though one or more of the CRT phosphor colors weren't getting "lit"; and since an RBR fixed it, I would assume it originated in the HR20?

note: I downloaded 22b during the last CE window.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

This release is not ready for prime time in my view. Tonight from 8:00pm-10:00pm EDT I had series links set up to record My Name Is Earl, Scrubs, The Office, and 30 Rock. All shows are shown as recorded but when I try to play them I see a short flash with a top banner that shows 0 minutes and then a gray screen with the "would you like to delete this recording". I assume this means these shows were not recorded. Other shows such as Ugly Betty on different channels during this time period however were recorded and can be replayed .

This release 022b needs a lot of work in my view. I've had severe lip/audio sync problems with it and it's predecessor CEs since the previous NR. I've also had numerous instances of pixellation and sound stutter on many channels.

The performance of my HR20-700 has seriously deteriorated since I forced these last 2 CEs and I'm disturbed to see that the most recent one has now gone national. D* needs to perform sufficient regression testing on these CEs to insure that basic services/capabilities such as recording shows are preserved across new NRs. 

While I realize there is some risk in experiencing service degradation associated with forcing the CEs and I'm willing to accept that I want the service I'm paying over $120 a month for, the NRs, to at least not regress in performance.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## jeffroe996 (Feb 5, 2007)

jeffroe996 said:


> hrmmm...maybe I spoke too soon. Looks like the guide data for SPDHD is not updated yet, though most of the other channels seem fine. Should I worry about that or will it likely populate in due time? (Hopefully in time to record the races!)


Ok, so now SPDHD's listings are updated, but the autorecord doesn't seem to be recording anything. If I go into it in the prioritizer, it finds lots of stuff that I wish it would record, but doesn't want to autorecord any of them. Does that mean autorecord is broken again just like it used to be or am I not being patient enough? It's been 24 hours now.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Golfman said:


> This release is not ready for prime time in my view. Tonight from 8:00pm-10:00pm EDT I had series links set up to record My Name Is Earl, Scrubs, The Office, and 30 Rock. All shows are shown as recorded but when I try to play them I see a short flash with a top banner that shows 0 minutes and then a gray screen with the "would you like to delete this recording". I assume this means these shows were not recorded. Other shows such as Ugly Betty on different channels during this time period however were recorded and can be replayed .
> 
> This release 022b needs a lot of work in my view. I've had severe lip/audio sync problems with it and it's predecessor CEs since the previous NR. I've also had numerous instances of pixellation and sound stutter on many channels.
> 
> ...


Follow up:

I decided to try to roll back to the previous NR. I reset from the screen and 02468ed from the remote. The unit locked up. I tried RBR twice and the unit locked up. I powered down the unit by removing the power cord, waiting a couple of minutes and then replugging it.

The unit came up, however the playlist no longer showed the 4 shows, My Name Is Earl, Scrubs, The Office, and 30 Rock. So at least I won't have to delete them one at a time.

Now I'm going to try to roll back. Standby for results if interested.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20 staggered releases have rarelly take more then a week... if not just a few days.


Earl, thats not what I've experienced. I've waited upwards of 3-4 weeks for an announced NR to be propagated to my R15-500 and in the case of my HR20-700 I decided to go the CE route after watching weeks go by after the NR announcement without a push to my unit, and I pay my hefty bill on time.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> I know this is something only done in rare circumstances, but I actually _wanted _to REFORMAT my HR20-700's hard drive this week-end but was unable to. I had to settle for a "reset everything" instead.
> 
> After hitting RBR, I tried simultaneously pressing RECORD and DOWN ARROW on the FRONT PANEL. From what I've read, this is supposed to light the "RECORD" light and initiate a drive REFORMAT, but it doesn't seem to work. When RECORD and DOWN ARROW didn't work, I tried 3 more RBR's, pressing RECORD and UP/LEFT/RIGHT ARROW in turn, but none of them worked.


I tried this and it worked for me. I pressed REC & DOWN ARROW buttons and shortly after it got to the first screen with the D* logo (step 1 of 2 screen) the REC button became red for about 10 seconds and disk got reformatted, after that the system automatically rebooted and came up with a blank disk.


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 2 HR20-700s. After the NR, one has been working fine. 

The other one could not be turned on, and had to be unplugged to reboot this morning. Then I came home tonight to find it was not recording either of the 2 shows it was supposed to at 9 pm, and was on another channel altogether. It was unresponsive to any commands, so I did a RBR.

The RBR got it going again, but both the LIL channels which I wanted to record showed a 771 error. I checked the sat signal, and all seemed well on both tuners. I exited out of the sat setup screens and the channels were back on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> I tried this and it worked for me. I pressed REC & DOWN ARROW buttons and shortly after it got to the first screen with the D* logo (step 1 of 2 screen) the REC button became red for about 10 seconds and disk got reformatted, after that the system automatically rebooted and came up with a blank disk.


Thanks, *Cyrus*, for checking this. So my problem is I wasn't patient enough?

Does that seem like a long time to have to hold the buttons, though, or is it just me? /steve


----------



## KDelande (Aug 20, 2007)

I posted this in the CE thread covering same but wanted to post it here too.

On one of my HR20-700 0x022b boxes, Hell's Kitchen failed to record Tuesday 4/22 with the 1002 "Permissions" error. There were no apparent conflicts and all other shows scheduled to record that evening were fine.

Second Hell's Kitchen in a few weeks I've missed due to a 1002 error, first one on 0x022b.

KD


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because it matters.
> If one person reports it... then it could be an issolated case.
> 10 people... still could be circumstancial.
> 
> ...


Earl,

Aren't your statements inconsistent with the second post that always appears on CE threads?



Stuart Sweet said:


> Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. You may, of course, open a discussion thread for other discussion, but this thread is monitored by DIRECTV for bug reporting only.
> 
> Also, please do not post "+1" or anything similar. Please post only if you have new or specific information.


In one case there is a call for the reporting of similar problems in order to classify the severity of an issue, yet on the other hand no +1's are allowed. So what exactly do we do, copy the exact wording from previous quotes?

If DirecTV is in any way prioritizing bug fixes by the number of complaints, then shouldn't all complaints matter even +1's without detail? I don't want to re-tool the CE process, but just have an idea of what is the most effective way to participate.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

byron said:


> OTA, LIL or LIL HD?


LIL HD


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

pdxguy said:


> I have 2 HR20-700s. After the NR, one has been working fine.
> 
> The other one could not be turned on, and had to be unplugged to reboot this morning. Then I came home tonight to find it was not recording either of the 2 shows it was supposed to at 9 pm, and was on another channel altogether. It was unresponsive to any commands, so I did a RBR.
> 
> The RBR got it going again, but both the LIL channels which I wanted to record showed a 771 error. I checked the sat signal, and all seemed well on both tuners. I exited out of the sat setup screens and the channels were back on.


This morning my other upstairs HR20 would not power up, and I had to do a RBR to get it going.

I definitely think there is a problem with this NR, as I didn't have these problems before.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> In one case there is a call for the reporting of similar problems in order to classify the severity of an issue, yet on the other hand no +1's are allowed. So what exactly do we do, copy the exact wording from previous quotes?


I believe "No +1 or similar" is there to prevent people from quoting a post and adding a literal "+1" and also to prevent them from adding alternatives, like "me too", "same here", etc.

If you have an issue - you have the issue and should share it with DIRECTV. But consider how few IDENTICAL issues there really are. Say someone had a blank recording - that's a prevalent issue lately. But the specifics are completely different from one report to another: What channel was it from? Were two tuners recording at the time? What program? Was it a series link or manual recording? What were the setting? Was it padded? How much free recording space did you have? Etc.

I always take the approach when I report an issue that this is the FIRST time the issue is being reported, so I write my post from that perspective, and try to include as much information as I can to help DIRECTV re-create the environment (if they can), duplicate the bug, and resolve the bug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I believe "No +1 or similar" is there to prevent people from quoting a post and adding a literal "+1" and also to prevent them from adding alternatives, like "me too", "same here", etc.
> 
> If you have an issue - you have the issue and should share it with DIRECTV. But consider how few IDENTICAL issues there really are. Say someone had a blank recording - that's a prevalent issue lately. But the specifics are completely different from one report to another: What channel was it from? Were two tuners recording at the time? What program? Was it a series link or manual recording? What were the setting? Was it padded? How much free recording space did you have? Etc.
> 
> I always take the approach when I report an issue that this is the FIRST time the issue is being reported, so I write my post from that perspective, and try to include as much information as I can to help DIRECTV re-create the environment (if they can), duplicate the bug, and resolve the bug.


Ding Ding... give that man a cookie


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

I've reported this before for an earlier release, but noticed it's still there in 0x22B.

While playing back a show from your playlist:

Hit the Info button to bring up the banner
Hit the Select button to go to "More Info"
When done reading, use the left arrow to go "Back" (didn't test with the Back button, but probably the same)
The banner now shows the description of the current live show on the same channel as your recording, not the description of the show you're watching
- LoopinFool


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dr. Booda said:


> Earl,
> 
> Aren't your statements inconsistent with the second post that always appears on CE threads?
> 
> ...


+1's do nothing to help find the patterns and specifics to the issue.
If someone says they had audio stutter...

The details are so much more important then just the fact they had an issue.

So what do you do... You can copy the quote if you want... but specifically... add all the details about your setup... your scheduled recordings... your issue... very rarely is someone's setup/symptoms/and occurances... 100% identical to the next person.

DirecTV prioritizes things in many ways... but in the CE process... it is the details that help get it fixed. No details... might as well not even post that you had an issue, as it doesn't help other then add a number to the possibility that the person.. possibly had the same issue as someone else... and possibly had the same combination of events happen... and possibly that is the pattern... that will possibly lead to a fix.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> +1's do nothing to help find the patterns and specifics to the issue.
> If someone says they had audio stutter...
> 
> The details are so much more important then just the fact they had an issue.
> ...


OK thanks, this helps in regards to posting issues. I hope though that if a person has a unique issue it's not discounted and viewed as an isolated case if details are provided.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

First one for me in a long time. 4/24, *Lost* Channel 13 WZZM, ABC. Directv supplied HD. History #1, says: 10:01p Canceled. "This episode was not recorded because the program was no longer available. (13/1/). 
History #2, 10:02p Recorded. But recording was blank. (Black screen, No audio)
Other tuner recorded CSI Ch. 03 CBS Directv supplied HD. No problems.


----------



## bengalsfan (Jan 26, 2007)

how do i force an update? i can't find it on here anywhere for my hr20-700.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bengalsfan said:


> how do i force an update? i can't find it on here anywhere for my hr20-700.


You can try via the 02468 method..
However, this NR is a staggered release... if you didn't receive it over night... your box has not been authorized to receive it yet.


----------



## bengalsfan (Jan 26, 2007)

how do you do that method?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bengalsfan said:


> how do you do that method?


You restart the unit and when you get the blue "DIRECTV Welcome" screen you press 02468 and it will start downloading the software.

But as Earl said when DIRECTV is ready for your area to receive the update they will force it in the middle of the night to your receiver.

So if you try to download it you will re-download the same software you already have.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bengalsfan said:


> how do you do that method?


Do a forum search on 02468 
or 0 2 4 6 8


----------



## bengalsfan (Jan 26, 2007)

is this the first update since feb 13th do you know or am i missing one for the hr20-700?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bengalsfan said:


> is this the first update since feb 13th do you know or am i missing one for the hr20-700?


You have the latest except for the new staggered national release that started a couple of days ago. But the staggered releases always start on the west coast and move east.


----------



## bengalsfan (Jan 26, 2007)

are you just telling me that cause i am a bengals fan and you are a ravens fan?ha ha


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Has anyone else lost Video On Demand since receiving this update? Have reset the box, checked the network connections, reset the network connection even though the box says its fine and the internet is connected and I still get a message that says "channel 1000 not available at this time".


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I have had several problems in the past couple days, and they could be due to a combination of factors, but I'm leaning toward 0x022B.

Problem #1: Temporary loss of signal on MPEG4 HD channels (610, 648-1, etc)
Problem #2: Temporary loss of OTA functionality (you are not authorized, could be related to the "permissions" bug)

Equip: HR20-700 with only one SAT line connected from WB68. OTA comes from separate cable and has been very functional since activated thru CE program in early 2007.

Timeline: Last week, prior to downloading 22B Saturday night, I had full functionality (viewing, recording, etc.) of all MPEG2 and MPEG4 channels, as well as OTA on both tuners. Early that week we experienced 60 mph gusts, but they did not affect SAT reception (to my notice, which included viewing of all the above signals.

Saturday night (4/19): downloaded 22B

Wed (4/23): Afternoon thunderstorm hits. Return home late evening to find that 648-1 and 610, among other MPEG4 HD channels, not coming in well (partial picture/audio... looks like bad OTA except strangely, the top 20-25% seemed to show up and the bottom was messed up. Signal strengths seem low for 103. Too late for me to want to investigate.

Thurs (4/24): Return home at 5:00pm to find MPEG4 problem continuing. Unfortunately for troubleshooting process, I perform both a MENU-reset and wipe off the dish (it was misting at the time). MPEG4 looks great after reset finishes. Later that evening, I discover that neither viewing nor recording of OTA is possible. I don't remember the exact wording (sorry) but the error message said something like "you don't have permission to record this program". I wanted to record Lost on OTA so I could continue to watch baseball on 648-1, but it would only let me record it off satellite. Viewing of past programs recorded from OTA (even ones I'd watched previously) resulted in the same or a similar error. After recording of Lost ended, performed another MENU-reset. OTA still did not work. Then I reset OTA settings in the Antenna submenu, reentered my locals, and OTA worked again... but alas, MPEG4 reception started to degrade to unwatchableness. This was at 11pm... storms did not hit until 2:30am Friday. I know there are a lot of variables at play here, but the fact that MPEG4 reception varies greatly when the dish is not moved leads me to think the software is the issue.

I have not checked any reception so far today, but after reading Earl's "every report is critical" rant, I figured I'd better get on here while I have a moment.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bengalsfan said:


> is this the first update since feb 13th do you know or am i missing one for the hr20-700?


If you've only been running National Release software, it's almost impossible to have not received a national release software push when DIRECTV sends them out, but even if you did, all releases are "cumulative" so you wouldn't need anything other than the latest release - everything will be in it. It's just a matter of time before your DVRs are authorized to accept the push (due to the staggered nature of the rollout).


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

aramus8 said:


> Has anyone else lost Video On Demand since receiving this update? Have reset the box, checked the network connections, reset the network connection even though the box says its fine and the internet is connected and I still get a message that says "channel 1000 not available at this time".


I got the same message last night, but I didn't know if it was related to my MPEG4/OTA problems described above.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Noticed Caller ID does not display when listening to XM and the Screensaver is active.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Not sure if this has always been shown this way in History or not, but the reason given for a show "not recorded" due to conflict is being given as "This showing is over."

I have this reason for two half hour shows that I know were not recorded due to confilct. 

I consider this an issue because "conflict" should be given as the reason the recording was not made. If I had not seen the conflict earlier in the To do list (and I left it unresolved and used another DVR to catch them) I would have to spend quite some time reconstructing the night and determining that there was a conflict.


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

Today I noticed the record light was not on when it should have been recording the Sarah Jane Adventures. When I checked To Do, it showed the show on the list, but when I went to the channel, it was not recording it and the buffer started when I changed the channel. I hit the record button to start recording it manually.

When I checked in History, it said the show was not recorded because it was canceled, which it definitely was not.


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

Found another problem. Yesterday the History shows Smallville recorded, but it doesn't show up on my Playlist.

So, to summarize, I ended up missing Smallville, Grey's Anatomy and CSI yesterday. And it looks like it's not recording the Sci-Fi shows I have set for tonight.

This update is MESSED UP!!!


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got hit by the:

771 Bug
IKD Bug and 
Unwatchable Bug
All at the same time on one recording.

Memories, it is like I just got my HR20, now if they would just return pinky.

Nice release guys! 3, two year old bugs in on release, how do you do it, it is truly amazing.

Tonight, went to watch Dr Who while it was 75% through recording.

Tuner 2 was on CNBCHD, with that lame brief case game show.

Pulled the list up and started playing my Dr. Who recording, and I got the *Unwatchable bug*, with a -1:00 time code. Ah memories.

I exited the recording which returned me to CNBCHD.

Changed the channel to SciFi HD and got the *771 bug*, the nostalgia.

Hit previous with returned me to CNBCHD

pressed record to lock tuner 1 down.

Changed back to SciFi HD to see the 771 bug.

Now I changed the channel with channel up, which brought up the dialog box asking me which recording I wanted to stop. I selected DR. Who. That stopped the Dr. Who recording and changed the channel successfully to next channel with no 771.

I then hit channel down and the HR20 tuned to SciFi HD with no problems, no 771 all was fine.

I then went to try to play the recording of Dr. Who again and was presented with the *IKD bug*, icing on the cake.

I didn't think it was possible but D* scored a trifecta. 3 known bugs from when the HR20 was originally released about 2 years ago, all at once, in a brand new freaking release.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Golfman said:


> This release is not ready for prime time in my view. Tonight from 8:00pm-10:00pm EDT I had series links set up to record My Name Is Earl, Scrubs, The Office, and 30 Rock. All shows are shown as recorded but when I try to play them I see a short flash with a top banner that shows 0 minutes and then a gray screen with the "would you like to delete this recording". I assume this means these shows were not recorded. Other shows such as Ugly Betty on different channels during this time period however were recorded and can be replayed .
> 
> ...
> 
> I missing something here?


Nope, the HR20 sucks ass, that is the IKD bug. I just got hit by it. It is a bug about 2 year old.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Thanks, *Cyrus*, for checking this. So my problem is I wasn't patient enough?
> 
> Does that seem like a long time to have to hold the buttons, though, or is it just me? /steve


It started shortly after the first white/logo screen, so I think if you can time it right you don't need to hold the buttons long. Either start holding the moment the white/logo screen appears, or just to be safe hold the buttons when the last blue screen comes on. I believe I saw 3 different blue screens, a "Welcome" screen, an "Almost there" screen, and finally a "just a few more seconds" screen (I am going by memory here, don't really want to reboot my hr20). So you can start holding on that last "just wait a few more seconds" blue screen.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My KEYWORD AUTORECORD *yankees & Show Type, Events* has generally been working flawlessly, finding either the YES, FOX or ESPN showing of the game and scheduling it just fine (and the HD versions, to boot!). Last night was the first time the Yankees were on "MyTV" in NY (WWOR), and HISTORY showed the 7PM game recording was "Canceled because another matching program was scheduled to RECORD". That "other" episode was the 11:30PM re-run of the game on YES.

This AUTORECORD was #1 in my PRIORITIZER, so the earlier showing should have been selected. I noticed the 7PM MyTV episode was not flagged as HD, but that shouldn't have made a difference, since HD was not a requirement of the AUTORECORD. (I mention this, because I have "hide SD duplicates" enabled in SETUP, and it's possible the HR20 was looking for the first available known HD showing instead.)

/steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I just got hit by the:
> 771 Bug
> IKD Bug and
> Unwatchable Bug
> ...


What's the IKD Bug? Not familiar with this TLA* ...

*Three Letter Acronym. Do we really need more??!!! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> It started shortly after the first white/logo screen, so I think if you can time it right you don't need to hold the buttons long. Either start holding the moment the white/logo screen appears, or just to be safe hold the buttons when the last blue screen comes on. I believe I saw 3 different blue screens, a "Welcome" screen, an "Almost there" screen, and finally a "just a few more seconds" screen (I am going by memory here, don't really want to reboot my hr20). So you can start holding on that last "just wait a few more seconds" blue screen.


Confirmed. It formats at "step 1 of 2" , so there's no rush to press the buttons right after the RBR. They just need to be held down at some point before that screen comes up.

As *VOS *pointed out in another thread, this must be the equivalent of a Windows "quick" format, since the format "red light" is barely on for 10 or 15 seconds before the unit reboots.

In case anyone is wondering, I just formatted one of my 3 HR20-700's post last night's download of 0x022e, and it retained the new software.

/steve


----------



## mrhoads (Dec 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can try via the 02468 method..
> However, this NR is a staggered release... if you didn't receive it over night... your box has not been authorized to receive it yet.


I just did a restart with 02468 and it is now downloading 0X01FE.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

btmoore said:


> I just got hit by the:
> 
> 771 Bug
> IKD Bug and
> ...


It's even worse than you think. The HR21 didn't exist 18 months ago and now I have the same described bugs on it as my HR20. So much for the "You have a defective box" explanations I got from DirecTV back then concerning the three bugs you mentioned. Some memories are best forgotten.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't received the update yet, but reading the release notes, I have a question regarding this:

"Audio going from LiveTV to review buffer"

Can someone tell me what is the review buffer exactly? Thanks.


----------



## wduemler (Aug 30, 2007)

I haven't seen any mention of this one in here yet, and there are so many things that have recently changed in my system that I'm not sure what might be up, but....

Since my system downloaded the new software version I have not seen the option for Music, Photos, and More appearing in my menu at all. Since nothing else has changed in my system except the auto download of the new software from the satellite, I wonder if anyone else is having trouble with it...

Am I just looking in the wrong place? Hopefully someone will (gently) advise me to look in another forum/thread if that is the case.

Since my PC was recently replaced with a new box and OS (Vista Ultimate), I've been leery of making any changes, so since I already had TVersity working so well, I was careful not to make any changes, then suddenly. pffft! all gone!

Anyone?

-=b=-


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

After receiving this software update, I am now experiencing wide spread audio sync issues - both live and recorded. If I power down the unit and power back up things are in sync until the channel is changed or at times until things are paused or fast forwarded.

I notice a slight delay in the audio when you pause - the picture freezes, yet audio continues for a second.

Is there any way to go back a release?


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

*LIVE BUFFER BUG / PERFORMANCE ISSUE*
The live buffer on 720p channels is HOSED. I haven't noticed it on SD or 1080i, but when I paused ESPN (I'm watching the NFL draft) so I could run out to the garage for a minute, came back 12 minutes later and the video is INCREDIBLY pixelated. The audio is not an issue. No amount of trick play maniplation will bring it back. I tried FF to "live" time but the picture is still messed up. It is blocking and streaking with primary colors. Changing the channel and then changing it back fixed the issue. It's not "in the stream" cuz if it was, the channel would still be F'd up... plus it is working fine on my H20. I have pictures of the pixelation, but I'm not gonna bother posting it unless someone needs it. Been on 0x22b since 4/24 @ 2:49am. I've seen this on other channels since the software update this week, but haven't bothered really looking into it... I thought it might have been "in the stream", but it most certainly is not.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> What's the IKD Bug? Not familiar with this TLA* ...
> 
> *Three Letter Acronym. Do we really need more??!!! :lol:


Sorry, been here too long through too many bugs, IKD = Instant Keep or Delete bug.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

wduemler said:


> I haven't seen any mention of this one in here yet, and there are so many things that have recently changed in my system that I'm not sure what might be up, but....
> 
> Since my system downloaded the new software version I have not seen the option for Music, Photos, and More appearing in my menu at all....
> 
> ...


Tversity is working the same as it always has on my updated receiver. I wouldn't say it's "OK", cuz it needs a lot of polishing still... but it does work, and seems to be caching the directory structure (or some other trick) to speed up browsing through the media... no more long pauses while the receiver tried to figure out what was in the directory.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

ISSUE:

Unit does not respond to IR Commands from remote. Blue light on Power button blinks when IR command from remote is inputted, suggesting that unit is receiving something, but actual command function does not occur.

Resolved issue with RBR.

First noticed exact same issue with an HR20-100 running CE ~ 0x221. Same thing occurred last week on -100 while running CE/NR 0x22B. (Was reported on appropriate thread. Turns out that others have experienced same thing on their -100's).

This particular issue was the first time it has happened on one of my -700's.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> ISSUE:
> 
> Unit does not respond to IR Commands from remote. Blue light on Power button blinks when IR command from remote is inputted, suggesting that unit is receiving something, but actual command function does not occur.
> 
> ...


The Lockup bug is another one of the bugs we use to see back some 18 months ago:

*Bug Name:* _Lockup_ AKA: Crash or freeze, remote not working

*Prognosis:* Fatal, Requires Reboot

*History/Status: * Currently active in 0x10b, experienced in every version of code. Also lumped in with BSOD

*First Identified Report:* 08-25-06, 08:39 PM by Gotchaa in "HR20 Owners BUG Reports" - System freezes, 2 so far: 1 complete freeze while watching recorded program, 1 freeze with active channel, but unresponsive from remote and panel. 
There are eariler posts of freezing with the HR20 but there is not much supporting documentation.

*Symptom:* Remote and front panel is unusable, but video and audio will continue to play. This can happen on a full screen of video or in one of the menus where the video will continue to play in the PIL box. Often confused with a broken remote or bad batteries, this can be tested by trying to control the HR20 from the front panel, if the front panel also fails to control the HR20 you have locked up.

Common Example of user having the lockup bug from 0x10b Software Update Thread

*Treatment: * Requires rebooting
*__________________________________________*


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Unit did not completely freeze as you had described below. Front panel was still working. Unit just did not respond to IR Commands from remote.

See thread below from users with same problem on HR20-100:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126208

Issue also reported on HR20-100 Thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1566092#post1566092



btmoore said:


> The Lockup bug is another one of the bugs we use to see back some 18 months ago:
> 
> *Bug Name:* _Lockup_ AKA: Crash or freeze, remote not working
> 
> ...


----------



## wduemler (Aug 30, 2007)

LoTekJunky said:


> Tversity is working the same as it always has on my updated receiver. I wouldn't say it's "OK", cuz it needs a lot of polishing still... but it does work, and seems to be caching the directory structure (or some other trick) to speed up browsing through the media... no more long pauses while the receiver tried to figure out what was in the directory.


I was afraid of that...especially since there hasn't been a lot of traffic on the issue obviously...I guess I'm just going to have to dig even deeper to see what the issue could be....

Thanks for the reply!

-=b=-


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I have no idea if this is because of 22b or not, but I just got my first system freeze in many months.

Event: System unresponsive, still playing current channel in preview window. No blink on remote.

Reproducible: Probably not.

Path: From Live TV: Menu, Manage Recordings, ToDo, highlight one, press right arrow then, duh, select. System goes to put up upcoming program discription and hangs on blue screen, white top and preview active. _No text._ No remote blink. No remote action. Cannot change channel on preview. Cannot exit. Cannot power off.

Red button reset. Did not test front panel. Oh well. No biggie, but I thought I'd report it.

Oh, yeah: HR20-700, HDMI to Denon to Sony, below.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Unit did not completely freeze as you had described below. Front panel was still working. Unit just did not respond to IR Commands from remote.
> 
> See thread below from users with same problem on HR20-100:
> 
> ...


FYI there also use to be a partial lockup bug, that only certin keys would not work. If I recall correctly, You might want to check that out too.

Bug Name: Partial Lockup AKA: Partial freeze or remote not working

Prognosis: Fatal, Requires Reboot

History/Status: Confirmed if in 0x10b by marty45714 & by Donnie Byrd, experienced in other version of code.

First Identified Report: 10-01-06, 07:14 PM by RAD

Symptom: Remote is unusable with the execption of a few buttons like list, guide, power, etc. The navigation buttons will not work, but video video and audio will continue to play, you can go into the play list but you can not move the cursor. You can go in and out of menus and turn the power on and off but no navigation and if I recall correclty the numbers don't work either.

Treatment: Requires rebooting


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

I've had two issues with my HR20-700 since the update:

1) Unit stopped responding to both the remote and the front panel. The current channel continued to play. Only solution was to unplug/plug-in.

2) Unit lost video on all MPEG4 HD channels. Unit also lost audio on some, but not all MPEG4 HD channels. MPEG2 HD and SD channels were unaffected. Required a reboot to fix. This issue has happened twice so far.

Needless to say, I am not a big fan of this update.


----------



## spence4czech (Dec 16, 2006)

Not sure if this is related to the software update, but i came home Friday to find that my HR20-700 had frozen. When I went to reboot, everything on my ESATA drive was "gone". I unplugged the HR20, let it stand a for awhile, then plugged it bcak in and allowed it to recognize the ESATA drive. Although the drive worked fine, all the recordings were not there...Any ideas?

ESATA- Toshiba 1TB , Antec enclosure
HR-20-700, networked via Cat5e
Sony KDL 40inch LCD


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Had to do a RBR last night to get unit to power on. First time in a long time had any issues.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I had the remote AND the front panel buttons lockup last night. I could not change channels, use the guide.... A reboot fixed the problem. I have not seen this problem in a very long time. The description is that same as Farsight's #1 problem above.

Speaking of reboots, why can't we have a _fast boot_ "option" where all the sat data is restored from a file on the hard-drive.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

LoTekJunky said:


> *LIVE BUFFER BUG / PERFORMANCE ISSUE*
> The live buffer on 720p channels is HOSED. I haven't noticed it on SD or 1080i, but when I paused ESPN (I'm watching the NFL draft) so I could run out to the garage for a minute, came back 12 minutes later and the video is INCREDIBLY pixelated. The audio is not an issue. No amount of trick play maniplation will bring it back. I tried FF to "live" time but the picture is still messed up. It is blocking and streaking with primary colors. Changing the channel and then changing it back fixed the issue. It's not "in the stream" cuz if it was, the channel would still be F'd up... plus it is working fine on my H20. I have pictures of the pixelation, but I'm not gonna bother posting it unless someone needs it. Been on 0x22b since 4/24 @ 2:49am. I've seen this on other channels since the software update this week, but haven't bothered really looking into it... I thought it might have been "in the stream", but it most certainly is not.


Just had this happen on an SD channel 307, so my thoughts about it being on 720p only are wrong. What an absolutely horrible experience. Directv, you owe me.


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

I am having an odd issue with the hr-20-700 that I have on the national 22B release. When we use a 4 way HDMI switch from monoprice. The image on HDMI cuts out and stays out for about 30 minutes or so the svideo output still works fine. It stays out even if you bypass the switch and hook it up straight to the tv. This seems to have started right after the 0x022B NR. It worked fine before this. We have tried 3 different cables and hooking to the other spots on the switch and nothing seems to fix it. We also tried power cycling the unit and that did not work either. The other component on the switch works fine. The tv is a panasonic 50px500u plasma. I checked the thread for the 0x022B CE release and could not find any one else that is having this problem. Thanks, for any ideas on this weird issue.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

2 of my 3 hr20 have locked up everyday and required reset to fix. 4 days 4 resets.

DTV does not have a fix at this time.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

all 3 Hr20-700's running 0x22b locked up twice the last 3 days 2 of them remote wont respond one no remote response the other time a random reboot.

No problems since February. When they have a stable software version they go and screw it up by trying to add new features.

The box was working and reliable let's just let it be.


----------



## ft800 (Aug 13, 2007)

I got home tonight and my HR20-700 was locked up. No one was home the entire day and when we came home it wouldn't respond to the remote or the power button. I had to unplug it and then it took about 5 minutes for it to power up. The one thing I did notice was when it powered up, it was already at step 2 of the reboot screen, so it must have been resetting internally. Weird.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

ft800 said:


> I got home tonight and my HR20-700 was locked up. No one was home the entire day and when we came home it wouldn't respond to the remote or the power button. I had to unplug it and then it took about 5 minutes for it to power up.


Yesterday I had same thing happen to my box, and this was a first for me. I also noticed on the HR-100 thread they are also having this problem with much frequency.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I know I'm not supposed to post this, but did they stop the NR on this? I haven't gotten it yet. Thanks


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

So nice to see 5 more pages on more flawed software. I want out of this mess and I guess small claims to recover costs etc is my next step. Im so done with this!!!!!!


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I know I'm not supposed to post this, but did they stop the NR on this? I haven't gotten it yet. Thanks


That's strange, I received mine here in Tucson on the 24tth.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

No idea if the HR20-700 received the update, it's been sitting at step 1 of 2 for 3 days now and nothing fixes it. BRS and unplugged but it always stalls at step 1 of 2 so the tech will be here at 11AM to check things out. Hooked up the HR20-100 from the bedroom and it works on those cables so I know it must be the DVR (3rd one in 60 days)

Tech replaced the HR20-700 with a HR20-100S. All is well.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

rsonnens said:


> I had the remote AND the front panel buttons lockup last night. I could not change channels, use the guide.... A reboot fixed the problem. I have not seen this problem in a very long time. The description is that same as Farsight's #1 problem above.
> 
> Speaking of reboots, why can't we have a _fast boot_ "option" where all the sat data is restored from a file on the hard-drive.


OK had this happen a second time, two nights in a row. I called directTV and the CSR said that I was the 4th call she took that evening complaining of the same problem. No fix but a reboot. I did notice that my recordings we happening as scheduled so it is just the UI that is freezing. She took down some information and passed it up the chain. I think everyone who has this should call up so that DTV hears how bad this is.


----------



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

I understand this software was released on 4/22 or 4/23 and my receiver has yet to receive it--any thoughts??


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Art1 said:


> I understand this software was released on 4/22 or 4/23 and my receiver has yet to receive it--any thoughts??


Ditto here. I haven't received it, and after reading some of the above notes, they may have stopped it. I'm on the East Coast and normally receive them about 2 days after Calif.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, in my attempts to thwart the screensaver issues, I still failed to get what I really wanted recorded in HD while gone this past weekend (the NASCAR race from Talladega). By setting the damn thing to record something every two hours or so, I ended up filling my hard (for the first time ever). When I got home yesterday around 5:45, the record light was on the DVR, but when I turned it on, the frickin screensaver was on. I quickly hit the play button to try and get it to go away and that only succeeded in locking up my unit entirely, so I had to reboot. It wasn't until all that was done that I got a message "your recorder has less than 10% disk space left..." Ugh...

Thank goodness, I recorded the SD version of the race on my Tivo, so we could at least go back and watch that (though the picture was horribly blurry). Also, thank goodness we'd actually listened to the race on MRN driving home from NC (which was so much better than Fox any way).

I haven't read the entire thread yet, but I'm pulling my hair out with this screensaver issue lately! We travel a lot during the summer and at this point, I'm not sure I'm going to get anything recorded on the HR20 while we're gone. Kind of defeats the purpose of having the damn thing if you ask me.  

Cheryl


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR20-700 became unresponsive to the remote in the middle of the Sharks game last night. I had paused to go do something -- when I came back, I pressed play and everything was fine -- except that the unit would no longer respond to the remote. I had to RBR after the game was over.

I also have had the screensaver come on when the TV is off twice since this software update.

My box had been working just fine for awhile. I wish these "upgrades" were voluntary -- I'd gladly trade a reliable box for 99% of the new/improved features supposedly added to my system through these updates.

All I need is a box that lets me watch TV and record what I want to record. Everything else merely obscures this primary objective. :nono2:


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Redline said:


> All I need is a box that lets me watch TV and record what I want to record. Everything else merely obscures this primary objective. :nono2:


Exactly! Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the "non-responsive to the remote" issue hit me when I came home from work the middle of last week. I'm assuming that's right after my unit was "upgraded" to the new software. :hair:

BTW, I can't remember where you check on the HR20 to find out the latest software version. I tried under "setup" last week and couldn't find it. Could someone please direct me to the place? Like everything else, it's so easy to find on the HR10-250...

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

speedcouch said:


> Exactly! Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the "non-responsive to the remote" issue hit me when I came home from work the middle of last week. I'm assuming that's right after my unit was "upgraded" to the new software. :hair:
> 
> BTW, I can't remember where you check on the HR20 to find out the latest software version. I tried under "setup" last week and couldn't find it. Could someone please direct me to the place? Like everything else, it's so easy to find on the HR10-250...
> 
> ...


SETUP, then run the test, next screen should show firmware level and date installed


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

bigwad said:


> Ditto here. I haven't received it, and after reading some of the above notes, they may have stopped it. I'm on the East Coast and normally receive them about 2 days after Calif.


I'm in the Northeast and have seen it take up to 3 weeks to receive a NR.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Another lockup today. Unable to use remote to turn on the receiver. Had to perform a RBR to bring the unit back online.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I downloaded 0x022b a couple of weeks ago. Had been working fine until this morning. While recording a SD local show (sat 119), started getting No Signal messages while surfing the other tuner. Cancelled the recording and checked the signal strengths. Was getting all 0's on Tuner1 on all sats (Tuner 2 was ok). After reboot, everything was back to normal.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

After first receiving the update my receiver was very slow (taking 45 seconds to respond) and the image looked like windows running in safe mode. After a reset, same issue. I then forced another update and that resolved the problem.


----------



## Missmytivo (Apr 29, 2008)

I am so frustrated - it locked up for the 2nd time today but this time when it came back after reset EVERYTHING was gone - all my taped shows, all my schedules - it is acting like a brand new receiver - doesn't even have guide info. Has anyone else had this happen?

I called DirecTV but the nice, but seemingly lost girl said "that happens everytime you reset, which is not true because I have reset without this happening. UGH.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

First HR20 locked up today two times. Had to do RBR. It also locked up yesterday and Friday. I had to unplug the power to reset it. Second HR20-700 locked up today afternoon for the first time. They need to fix this asap.


----------



## sealslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

CKNAV said:


> First HR20 locked today two times. Had to do RBR. It also locked up yesterday and Friday. I had to unplug the power to reset it. Second HR20-700 locked up today afternoon for thr first time. They need to fix this asap.


I'm having the same issues. I have two HR20-700s and both have locked up about 4 times over the past several days. Does anyone know what is going on. One of these units has been on 22b for a bit longer. I downloaded it on the CE weekend for that version and can only remember one lockup after the initial download. Now it seems to be happening more frequently. It also appears that they seem to lockup at about the same time. That seems quite odd.

However, I agree that this must be fixed asap. It is getting to be a pain.


----------



## rodg12 (Apr 29, 2008)

My receiver just locked up tonight in the middle of the Yankees game. All the buttons on the front of the receiver are inoperable as is the remote. I have not reset my receiver yet as I'm also recording DWTS right now, so I'm not sure if I've received the software update. It looks like I'll have to do a reset to get my unit back online. Does anyone know if the program I'm recording right now will still record and be available after a reset?


----------



## DrrD (Jan 14, 2006)

In the last 4 days I've had 5 crashes, the only way to get it working again is unplug. Only happened once in the last 8 months prior to the last few days.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Since the download of this NR I have had my Hr20-700: Brick 3 times and had to pull the plug to reset it. 
4 times this past week the response to the remote was a snails pace, often taking over 20 +seconds to respond and had to do a RBR. And just now is slowed again, did a RBR an ended up with an"Invalid access card number"message and had to do another RBR which is a succes.
I recieved my HR20 sometime in FEB of 06 and it has been practically bullet proof up until the last two CE's (I did not download the one of the weekend of the 25/26) and this NR. Something is really screwy and I don't like it.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

For your info,I havn't received the update yet and my receiver became unresponsive to the remote at 7:30 pm tonight. Tried menu on receiver itself, nothing. Had to do a re-boot , so its not just the new NR release. This is first problem I've had. Other HR20-700 working fine.


----------



## Music4film (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine locks up too. Just to reiterate. This needs to be fixed. I called DircTV support today. You all need to call and politely complain. They have to report all of these problems to their tech guys and if they get enough reports of the same thing, it will expedite the release of a fix. 

The tech had me force a re-download of the software thinking that perhaps the previous install procedure was either incomplete or maybe occurred during a middle of the night recording and thus that caused some install problems. 

To force a re-install, reboot the machine from a cold startup (no power). When the first blue boot screen comes up...I was told to hit 02468 on the remote (all the even numbers in a row). This forces a redownload of the software. It will go through the install again and hopefully will redo it or fill in any possible incomplete info from a possible bad install the other night. 

I was told if the unresponsive remote stuff continues to call them back and my account was noted for the problems. 

We shall see...


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

I have both models of the HD DVR, and both have locked up not responding to input from the remote or on the buttons on the receivers and required RBR's to resume functioning.

Happened yesterday and again today.


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

My HR20-700 unit locked up Saturday evening and just after 8pm tonight.


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

Lockup twice already going from full screen to list. Picture in window appears and blue background renders but no list. Current program continues. RBR needed.

This is bad as it is the first lock ups in months and after 10- 15 stable CE releases!


----------



## dlpoole (Apr 29, 2008)

chachster said:


> Another lockup today. Unable to use remote to turn on the receiver. Had to perform a RBR to bring the unit back online.


I watched some recorded shows this afternoon, then turned it OFF in the normal matter. I found it unresponsive this evening to remote commands, power ON button, and the red reset button. Some noise indicated a fan or disk was spinning. 'Had to RBR to bring it back.

Channel changes in native mode seemed slightly slower, so I looked to find that the software had updated to 0x22b on the 23d. No problems until now.

I hope this isn't part of a pattern. Next time, I'll call D* just to be sure the problem registers another incident count even if an RBR brings it back again.


----------



## cbosso (Jan 18, 2007)

My HR20-700 has now locked up 2x in 2 days running 0x22B. Both times it happened when the unit was off. When I tried to turn on the unit, it was unresponsive from the remote & front panel. Pulling the power cord seemed to fix it (I didn't try the RBR).

Joy.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Reading the last few posts sure has me worried since it just downloaded the update for me. . .too bad because . . .



> GameSearch to automatically find same game on other channel if currently tuned game is blacked out and showing OSD x (This is a very cool feature...)


I have been hoping they would do something like this since at least 2002. I love the innovation but it sounds like they need to increase their test group if the last few posts are any indication.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

If there was any question as to if the national release had been stopped, it has not.

I am watching the downloading software screen right now (in NC).

Hope I do not have all the problems you all are having, I have not had any issues (I know of) with whatever the last version was...


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

ctwilliams said:


> If there was any question as to if the national release had been stopped, it has not.


Yep, got it on all 3 of my units during the night. I had reverted back to the NR because of the problems with the last 2 CEs. Of course Media Share is broken again and now I eagerly await the other problems.  I really can't believe they let this version out. Some of us have been defending DirecTV for quite a while against all of the bashing by the Tivo lovers. This is not going to help.:nono2:


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok heres what I’ve got. I have two hr20-700’s. When I came in this morning unit # 1 was totally unresponsive. Unplugged the unit and that seemed to help as it did come back on when I hit the on/off button. I then decided to check the software version of both units. 

Unit one is still on 01FE while unit two had a successful download of O22B last night and seems to be working just fine. Turned unit one off then tried to turn it back on with the remote and it had no response. Pushed the on button on the face of the unit and the unit powered up and attempted to download an update but instead of downloading it just sat there with “searching for update” on the screen. After about 15 minutes unit powered off by its own accord. Again, I hit the power button and the unit immediately started downloading the updated software. After about 20 minutes the update is complete and everything seems to be working except the ability to turn the unit on with the remote. Remote will turn the unit off but not back on. 

So it appears to me there was an issue downloading the update on one of my units but not the second one. It took at least three tries to get the software downloaded to unit # 1. And the remote will turn the unit off but not back on.

Anyone have any thoughts on how to get the remote working again?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Lockup issues seem related to something besides the new software. Lots of people have had lockups preupdate. Maybe the new guide data (more actors etc.) causes an issue.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> For your info,I havn't received the update yet and my receiver became unresponsive to the remote at 7:30 pm tonight. Tried menu on receiver itself, nothing. Had to do a re-boot , so its not just the new NR release. This is first problem I've had. Other HR20-700 working fine.


I had the same problem with my HR20-700 last night. Like you, my machine was still on 0x1FE.

I was recording two shows, watching a third recorded show, pressed pause and went to have dinner.

When I came back, the unit was unresponsive to the remote and the front panel buttons. The recording light was still on.

I had to RBR to fix it.

That's the first time it happened to me as well.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

alv said:


> Lockup issues seem related to something besides the new software. Lots of people have had lockups preupdate. Maybe the new guide data (more actors etc.) causes an issue.


After reading through the last couple days of postings I'm starting to agree, I don't think the issue is in this NR but in a change to the guide data. Of course the two are related but something in the software for this NR and the last NR doesn't like something in the data stream.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I had my HR 20 700 lock up yesterday before I received the update last night. I had to unplug it to get it to come back up.

I wish D* would just give us a plain jane box for recording and viewing I personally don't give a crap about all the other stuff they want these boxes to do.


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Count me in. Last night one of my two HR20's (the one that was rock solid, and never had any issues, the other one needs constant reboots). This one was still on 01FE and was totally locked up last night when I went to turn it on at 8:18 PM- it was supposed to be, and showed that it was recording, but responded to nothing. It needed several taps of the red button to bring it back to life.

So, something happened there, and it is not just the new release, as others have said.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

me too ... on Sunday, clicked the OFF on the remote - which normally turns off the TV & HR20. Came back that evening, cliced the ON button my remote -- hadn't noticed that the HR20 was still turned ON from earlier ... was watching the NBA finals. Tried to switch channel using the remote -- nada. no response whatsoever. Had to unplug unit to get it back. We receive 0x22b last week.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My HR20-700 froze about 7:30 last night, yellow light on and remote would not work. Other Hr 20 is working fine. Had to do red button re-boot and everything working. Running OXF1E. Both updated at 3:30 this am and no problems.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

LoTekJunky said:


> Just had this happen on an SD channel 307, so my thoughts about it being on 720p only are wrong. What an absolutely horrible experience. Directv, you owe me.


The blocky interferrence is now happening on EVERY SD recording. My DVR has not recorded one watchable SD program in nearly a week.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Last I checked (Sunday night), 0x022B had not yet been downloaded (I'm in Denver.). However, I now have been experiencing lockups for the first time since getting my HR20-700 in October of 2006! One occurred a few days ago. The box was off. No response either from remote or power button on the box. Had to pull the cord. Last night I was watching a DVD and the box was on and recording. When I switched my receiver from DVD to SAT, nothing happened, and again, no response via remote or button. Also, although I set to record three one-half hour shows in a row, it failed to record the first, recorded the second and third, and then, instead of shutting off, it continued to record for another hour after that! Had to pull the cord again.

I guess my first step is to check what version I'm running. If it's the latest, what gives? If it's not, why haven't I received it yet and why am I suddenly locking up?


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Issue: LIL HD CBS Monday Apr 28. Recording first-run "CSI: Miami".


Attempting to watch for the first time today, and it's just a grey screen. The program does indeed appear to be 1 hour long, and fast forwarding through the whole thing gives the "keep/delete" choice.

However, just letting it play, it never moves past 0:00.

If I fast forward to some point in the middle, and let it play, it also never moves.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Add me to the lockup bug list. Came in 10 min late to watch fast money which I have set to record every day, rewound it to the beginning of the show, caught up to the commercial tried to skip forward and boom hr20 interfaces is locked up, no remote control and front panel is dead, but the program continues to play. 

So far in this release I have had 4 major old bugs:

771, IKD, Unwatchable and now the lockup bug.

Just like old times.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR20-700 locked up again yesterday. I got home from work, turned on the TV and the screen saver was on, but nothing was responsive. No picture and no response to the remote.

I WANT MY OLD SOFTWARE BACK DIRECTV.


----------



## mprinkey (Mar 27, 2008)

My system just froze with the 0x022b software. I was entering the playlist screen after as a recording was finishing. It showed the small window of the recording channel along with the blue and white background, but none of the menu items showed up. The remote and front panel buttons were all unresponsive, though the video and sound did continue in the window. I was forced to use the reset button to restart the system. This is the first time this has happened.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive had to do 3 RBR on my HR20-700. Up until recently, ive had no problems.

To me it seems to be related to the screensaver. It always seems to be on when i notice that its unresponsive.


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the lockup bug too - first time I have ever had any issues with the HR-700 and I have leased it for about 9 months. It locked up two times Sunday evening (4/27) and two times Monday evening (4/28) - just pressing buttons as usual.


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

I jut got the update today and now I can't get my HD locals from antenna. I get service not available on all local channels off antenna. The SD locals work (HD locals from sat aren't available for me yet) and now it seems my antenna has been shut off. Even stuff I DVR'd from antenna gives me service not available.

Anyone else seeing this (admittedly I didn't read all 7 pages of this thread)


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who had a lockup prior to the 022B update. Last night around 1900-1930 my HR20 became unresponsive to the remote. I couldn't change channels or bring up any menus, etc until doing a RBR. It didn't record House or How I Met Your Mother.

I then got the 022B update at 0320 this morning, but haven't noticed any problems so far.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

HR20-700 lockup.
0x22b
No networking.
No ESATA.
Always goto standby when not in use.
Composite for video & audio.
Unit was functional 4 hours ago.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

April 26:
Model number - *HR20-700*
Firmware version - *0x1FE*
If you have networking connected - *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *On start-up.*

April 28:
Model number - *HR20-700*
Firmware version - *0x1FE*
If you have networking connected - *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *While running. I was recording, with the unit on, while watching a DVD. When I switched my receiver to SAT, the unit was unresponsive. And my recordings also got messed up.*

I just got 22B this morning, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 got the 0x022b release on Apr 24th. Since then, the screensaver has come on once while I was watching live TV on HGTV, and it has locked up once. It was locked up when I tried to turn it on this morning. Pushing the cute little red button didn't work, but unplugging it and plugging it in again did work.


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm one of the lucky ones that has two original units that I have had virtually no issues with. I had to do a couple resets in the early days, but never missed a recording, never had partial recordings, etc.

I haven't even been on the board in over a year because everything just works.

Until now. I see that a new release just came out and I am having all sorts of lockup issues.

I have had to physically reboot one of the receivers four times now in the last week, the other one I have had to physically reboot three times. These were all with the red button because the units were completely unresponsive to the remote or to the hard buttons on the unit itself.

I've also had one show (Beauty & The Geek), only record for 1 minute.

Conditions of lockups that I know for sure:

Recorded show left on Pause for longer than 8 hours. Wife paused it in the morning and when she came home from work unit was unresponsive.

FSN HD Channel. Left it on this channel after a baseball game. It eventually goes to the D*TV logo and some music. Several hours later I went to watch something and the unit was unresponsive.

Watching a recorded show. Got to the end and hit the FF to skip the last couple minutes to bring up the Keep/Delete prompt. Instead, it went past the end, seemed to go to the beginning, but the time underneath the bar was a huge negative number and the unit locked up and was unresponsive.

Other lockups I can't say specifically what was happening. My guess is a recorded show left on pause.

So far I haven't had to do a reboot when shows are supposed to be recording, but I just know that's going to happen eventually and then I'm really going to be upset.

I hope they fix these issues soon.


----------



## azbob (Aug 28, 2007)

22B started showing up over the last day or so across our 700's... pulling the power on my bedroom unit, is now a daily event (was stable even on past CE's). ...living room, Blank recordings (first in years), stutter, pixel... ... sure am glad i had not forced any downloads this month, the misses ain't so happy... please give a stable release please... thanks... QB.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

2 issues noticed after receiving today's NR.

1) severe tearing in the guide and Myplaylist
2) missed a recording. code...no longer available.


----------



## Erocwolverine (Jan 19, 2007)

Well this morning when I turned on the TV a message came up saying 
downloading new release. Well afterwards my HD is not synced up. My SD is out of whack as well, but not as bad as the HD which is terrible and almost a sec slow. What can I do now since this went to the national release?

I have two HR 20 700 series models. One has the national release and the other one has the newest "CE". I tried switching and when I did the other one acted the same of not being synced up. I have had this same problem for quite awhile and reported it after every "CE" under the 22 series that we have had forever it seems.

My Main TV with the problems:
I have a 55" Mitsubishi TV (model number WS-55511) and I use a Samsung DVD Home theater Home system HT-DS610. My TV is an older box type integrated HDTV with 1080i. It doesn't have the HDMI capablilities so I have to use monster THX R/G/B connectors. Also use a monster optical connection to from DirecTV HR20-700 to my home 
theater.

My other TV is the HR20 700 receiver and I haven't had any problems. It is 
hooked up with HDMI cable.

Should I call DirecTV and ask them what to do now since it went national 
with my problem?


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Back to the problem of having *multiple shows with the same prioritizer ID number *with this release. 

i.e.:
35 - Scrubs
36 - My Name is Earl
36 - According to Jim
38 - American Idol

If I delete both 36s and 38 and re-add the series links, they will just come back the same way.

So far, rebooting the unit, total shutdown (power off at wall) and deletion and re-adding have been useless.

Ideas or is this just another bug that will have to live with for a few more releases?


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Add me to the list of a lockup running 0x022B.

*Twice now in the last three days unit is unresponsive and in the off state. No button pressing on the remote or even a RBR will bring it back on.

Have had to actually unplug the power cord from the back, wait 15-30 seconds, plug back in and then hit power to get it back up and running.

*Also noticed that the recording light was on both times, but no recording was actually made.

*Recordings are also being missed like crazy...even when confirming in the guide that a recording is scheduled only an hour before the program airs.

*Each time I had tried to watch a San Jose Sharks Playoff game that I have requested to "STOP RECORDING: 1 HOUR LATE", the DVR stops recording and prompts me to delete the recording somewhere within 1 to 1.5 hours into the live recording process.

*Recording is happening on Standard-Def Channel when HD is available. (Same stacked channel number)

*Still cannot get MediaShare Menu option re-enabled.

*Never one lockup requiring a reboot before 0x022B

Living Room:
Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB Updated 4/24*
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*
Connected to a Vizio 47' LCD via HDMI, Toslink Audio Cable


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

I almost feel guilty reporting something positive after reading all of the issues above, but 0x022B seems to have fixed the caller ID issues that have plagued my HR20-700 since I got it (immediately after they were released). Weird.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I got to tell you, this update is the best yet for me. Caller ID 100%, Channel changes fast and banner accurate, Guide scrolls much faster, Trick play functions almost immediate, no audio drop-outs. Plus all the extra info for programs is a treat.

Great job D*!!


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I kind of feel guilty, too. Got the update. So far [knock on wood], none of the reported problems (indeed, no problems at all). The improvements I've noticed, on the other hand, include an overall increase in quickness (particularly, in scrolling the guide), and the ability to "page up" with programs attached when reordering stuff in the Prioritizer. All in all, so far, it works great for me and is a definite improvement. Audio sync and dropout (and video dropout) appear to have been fixed as well (although, it might be a little too early to tell that for sure since I've only had it a day).

Incidentally, I am intrigued by GameSearch, but I don't know how to find it or activate it. How, exactly, does it work?

--Mav


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom_S said:


> I got to tell you, this update is the best yet for me. Caller ID 100%, Channel changes fast and banner accurate, Guide scrolls much faster, Trick play functions almost immediate, no audio drop-outs. Plus all the extra info for programs is a treat.
> 
> Great job D*!!


That is great for you but for me I have had a lock up and now a screen saver issue on my 2nd tv but as far as I know no missed recordings


----------



## dhelmet78 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would also like to report that I have no issues with this release. It does seems a bit faster in some areas too. After reading all these posts, I was nervous, but no problems here.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Living Room:
Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Master Bedroom:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Both of the above units experienced lockups just a couple of days before as well as after the update.

Also, last night, they each got a 771 error. Changing the channel and then changing back cleared that error.

Since the lockups have been widespread on units with and without the firmware update, I think it's obvious that this error is actually not related to the firmware update, but rather, something that D* has changed in the data stream.

I rather doubt that calling D*'s telephone drones will do anything. I think the most direct way to get the information to DirecTV's engineers about what's happening is to report it in these forums!

Since I have an HR20-100 and an HR20-700, both of which are similarly affected, I've reported this in both the -700 and -100 threads about the 0x022b update, as well as in the thread about the lockups.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I did a manual recording off of C-SPAN last night, trying to catch the Obama press conference from yesterday. I knew they'd repeat it before Washington Journal even though it wasn't on the schedule. I initially set the recording for an hour, starting at 5 AM CDT. I changed it later to an hour and a half, starting at 4:30.

When I played it this morning, I noticed these problems:

1) It came up on my Play List as only having an hour recorded although the whole hour & half was.

2) When I selected it off my Play List, I didn't have the usual options down the left side of the screen. There was only one - of course I can't remember what it said now and I've deleted the recording - but it wasn't Play. The only way I could play the recording was to hit Play on the remote when the recording was highlighted on the Play List.

3) There was a skip of about 10-15 seconds in the middle of the recording. It was consistent. Every time I went to that spot, it skipped. I have noticed other skips, shorter in duration, when playing other, older shows since the release of the new software. They weren't there before.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Got the update on both my DVRs (HR20-100, HR20-700) Tuesday 4am ish. So far I've had no problems, no lockups etc. Haven't noticed any improvements or changes but based on all the comments here status quo is great.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Since the download of this NR I have had my Hr20-700: Brick 3 times and had to pull the plug to reset it.
> 4 times this past week the response to the remote was a snails pace, often taking over 20 +seconds to respond and had to do a RBR. And just now is slowed again, did a RBR an ended up with an"Invalid access card number"message and had to do another RBR which is a succes.
> I recieved my HR20 sometime in FEB of 06 and it has been practically bullet proof up until the last two CE's (I did not download the one of the weekend of the 25/26) and this NR. Something is really screwy and I don't like it.


I had the HR20 on pause while I walked the dogs and did some phone business. The screensaver was on and it looked normal. I hit play and the logo just stopped and nothing happened for over 20 seconds. Then finally the paused scene came on so I hit play again and nothing. I got tired of waiting so I did a RBR and 02468 to redownload the NR. Maybe that will solve the problem. Short of reformatting I don't know what else to do.  :nono2:

BTW: The HR20 is networked. I wonder if that is the problem?

I just hope DTV monitors this thread as they do the CE thread.

I will be dowloading the next CE since it seems that last weekends seems to be working well for those that downloaded it.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

HR20-700 HDMI with toslink cable.
0x22b
No networking.
No ESATA

Yesterday I rebooted after I saw the front panel circle lights were back on. Sort of like rebooting Windows after installing updates. Remote is very unresponsive and last night I was recording two series link shows. Went to watch L&O SVU and it was all blank except for the last 15 minutes. I didn't notice all of the audio drop outs like before but having a blank recording it unacceptable. Everything else recorded fine. I posted over at the local AVS forum to see if the blanked recording was an issue with our local NBC channel and no reply yet to my post.

This has gotten to be very frustrating.

EDIT: I forgot to mention another weird issue. There are times I am watching another channel like CNN, a recording starts, I start watching the recording a few minutes after it starts. When I exit out and rewind the live buffer there's nothing there. It's as though I changed channels. Live buffer is gone on the other channel. This is intermittent.


----------



## nance (Apr 17, 2008)

Although audio is better in general, still having some audio drops, 1x was full 30 seconds, haven't been using much since that so tried again today and found it happened again... I do like the extra info on original date aired, have that on my hughes/tivo and missed it on this.


HR20-700 0x022B


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Model number: HR20-700 since introduced. HDMI via Denon 4306 to Sony SXRD 60". Leave it on 24x7. Sac DMA with MPEG4 LIL's. 
Firmware version: 0x02BB updated 4/24
If you have networking connected: No. Also no eSata.
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: while running

Screen saver has appeared for no reason at start up last 2 days but did not cause further issues. Complete lock up 4/28 with unresponsive remote and loss of scheduled to record programing. While recording a 30 minute MPEG4 HD news program, DVR recording did not shut off at 30 min and continued to record that channel recording for 3.5 hours. Neither that tuner nor the 2nd tuner switched to the Lakers game on TNT ch 245 at the scheduled time. No recording was made. When I started to watch the Lakers game via recording the unit was locked up and remote unresponsive. First required RBR and missed recording in 8 months. After RBR, recording picked up the game live in the 3rd qtr and no further issues since then.


----------



## swizzzled (Mar 9, 2008)

I hve the hr21-700. After the x22b download yesterday (4/28), i can no longer view photos using media share.Music still works. also in the windowsmedia player the device list now list the the " hd dvr" device instead ofunknown device. Progess/ digress.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

Three lock ups in three days. My box was problem free before this release. I am really pissed.

Consider the number of people in the US with DirecTV -- then consider that the people here on DBSTalk represent what....maybe 1% of all subscribers? Considering our small sample size and the frequency of the lock up problem within, the actual magnitude of the lock up problem must be huge!


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Redline said:


> Three lock ups in three days. My box was problem free before this release. I am really pissed.
> 
> Consider the number of people in the US with DirecTV -- then consider that the people here on DBSTalk represent what....maybe 1% of all subscribers? Considering our small sample size and the frequency of the lock up problem within, the actual magnitude of the lock up problem must be huge!


Exactly. This is why it's disturbing that this type of problem made it into a national release.


----------



## DrSpalding (Sep 28, 2007)

I too have experienced the lockup bug twice now since the update to 0x22b.

Device is the HR-20 700. Updated to 0x22b on 4/24.

Two days in a row now, the DVR has been unresponsive to the remote and front panel. The device was in the off/standby state both times previously, for about 18 hours I guess until I tried to turn it back on.

I had to RBR it both times to get it to respond again. Boot up time is remarkably slow, from the RBR time to a show on screen is 7 minutes.

Blech. I have not had a lockup problem ever that I can recall. I have had blank recordings before, but not for quite a long time now.

Sigh. What's the word on a fix, and is it possible to go back a version in the software? Or am I now held to 0x22b even if I use the 02468 trick to force a download?


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, that's two "MPEG4 HD gone black", followed by complete unresponsiveness to remote & front-panel buttons, for me. Note that the MP4 HD channels remained black -after- unplugging the unit for 10 seconds - a seperate menu reboot was required to fix that.

This is ridiculous. My Tivo may have only gotten about one update a year, but at least it [email protected]%-ing recorded what it was supposed to and managed to stay running.

Considering that I still have the "weak tuner 2" issue (channels on tuner 2 glitch at regular intervals as if the signal is poor, but plugging in an old Tivo results in the channels looking perfect), I'm ready to call the HR20 a complete dud. DirecTV tried to create their own DVR, and has failed miserably. All the new features and HD in the world are meaningless if the damned reciever can't stay on or display a clean signal.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Farsight said:


> Well, that's two "MPEG4 HD gone black", followed by complete unresponsiveness to remote & front-panel buttons, for me. Note that the MP4 HD channels remained black -after- unplugging the unit for 10 seconds - a seperate menu reboot was required to fix that.
> 
> This is ridiculous. My Tivo may have only gotten about one update a year, but at least it [email protected]%-ing recorded what it was supposed to and managed to stay running.
> 
> Considering that I still have the "weak tuner 2" issue (channels on tuner 2 glitch at regular intervals as if the signal is poor, but plugging in an old Tivo results in the channels looking perfect), I'm ready to call the HR20 a complete dud. DirecTV tried to create their own DVR, and has failed miserably. All the new features and HD in the world are meaningless if the damned reciever can't stay on or display a clean signal.


The old bugs keep on coming, welcome to the Black Screen of Death Bug (BSOD)

*Bug Name: *_Black Screen of Death (BSOD), AKA: Black Death, Black Screen, Black Screen Lockup _
Black Screen can happen at any time, typically caused when triggering an event but the HR20 can be found to just have a black screen and completely locked up, no interaction from the remote or front panel will restore functionality.

*Prognosis:* Fatal, Requires Rebooting

*History/Status:* Currently active in 0x10b, Black death has been experienced in every release of code, the frequency of the occurrence of this bug has appeared to vary depending on the release and perhaps active users reporting the defect.

*First Identified Report:* Unknown Many early lockups were not clearly documented, First Called BSOD 10-04-06, 05:53 PM by LameLefty to describe the Unwatchable bug but later became adopted to describe a black screen with a total lockup of the HR20. There are reports of total system lockups and freezes going back to Aug 06, for example

*Postings of interest on the subject:*Who's been bitten by the Black Screen Bug? 
Black Screen Lockup ​
*Symptom:* Black Screen no response from remote, HR20 unusable.

*Treatment: * Requires rebooting
*__________________________________________*


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Well, I have no idea if this is because of 22b or not, but I just got my first system freeze in many months.
> 
> Event: System unresponsive, still playing current channel in preview window. No blink on remote.
> 
> ...


Since I upgraded to 0x22B I have had three system freezes. 2 on one HR20-700 and one on another. I haven't had any freezes before the 0x22B upgrade.

Event: system unresponsive. Current channel playing on screen. Remote does not respond. Blue light does not blink when I use remote. No buttons on the front panel do anything.

I didn't try red button reset. I yanked the power cord.

While the system is unresponsive, no scheduled shows record. After I recover from the hang, scheduled shows are marked in the History as 'cancelled'.
Each HR20-700 is connected to Samsung DLP via HDMI. Audio is to Denon receiver via fiber. Video output at 1080I. Each DVR connect to 750GB FAP.

Has anyone else seen any other instances of this?


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Got another greyscreen recording last night. This time the new Law and Order: Special Victims Unit. 

Shows 1 hour long on trickplay and in guide, but it's nothing but grey screen, no audio. No amount of skip or ff/rew will get it to play. Reboot, RBR, removing card, etc. don't help.


That's two in two nights. This is intolerable.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe its time to roll out the ReplayTV software, now that D* owns it.


----------



## azbob (Aug 28, 2007)

9pm, phx time, Boston legal started recording on Ch, TV was on Ch, law and order froze. i was doing other stuff, but time got back to it.. thought maybe dog hit freeze or something. (it happens)... so anyway, 

I hit play, status bar came up. showed as if at end of a show, (full bar, tick at end), show title was Ellen degener... (sp...). screen stayed frozen.

channel up once, Boston legal cam on, played fine. bit later, channel down to 12 (law and oder), was playing just fine. thanks, QB


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a new reciever and BBCs coming now. Since not all users are being hit with this issue, and I am one of the "lucky ones" with the "771 on tuner 2" issue as well, I convinced tech support to replace everything. I'm hoping that the two issues are related, and that the new hardware will at least remedy ONE of those issues.


----------



## horseplay (Dec 10, 2006)

Unit was supposed to record 3 hour soccer match. Would not power up. RBR gets it going again. It appears to have gotten stuck in record mode for over 10 hours. Multiple shows that I had saved to watch later (about half of my drive space) were deleted as a result of the stuck recording.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Received the 0x022B update at 4.32 AM on the 29th. on both of my DVR's HR20-700 and an HR20-100. Both updated OK with no bugs seen at this time. Both are more responsive to commands and the info bar now tracks channel changes as it should. Tuesday was a rainy day in NE and lost signal for a couple of min. on a few channels. the HR20-700 recovered with no loss of tuners and 771 messages. All looks real good. I still need to check a few other functions, but all looks great and no need for any rebooting of the DVR's.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Have been running 0x022B for about 24 hours. Recorded CSI:NY last night while watching the Cubs destroy the Brewers. Later I watched about 10 minutes of the show before it started locking-up. Every once in a while it would skip forward a few seconds. The remote didn't work for most functions but occasionally I could get it to fast-fwd a bit. Even then it would do only 2x or 3x for a few seconds before reverting to Play. A few seconds of Play and it would lock again. After rebooting, I was able to watch live TV. Whenever I tried to play back CSI it would go into lockup. I finally deleted the show.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Recorded Idol Wednesday. Started watching the recording a few minutes into it, and reached live TV at about 30 minutes. Switched to a previously recorded program for a while. When I resumed Idol, it went back in at the 3 minute point instead of 30 minutes. The same thing had happened the other day, also on a different live recording. I'm pretty sure the previous time was also after the new release.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Can we call this what it is? It's not a BUG (which implies a cute lil problem). What folks are describing is not a pest or a cute lil temporary issue. This is a malfunction. A "Malfunction" is the failure of a product to work or operate properly.

Calling all of these failures "bugs" minimizes the seriousness of abject failure of this product to operate as either originally designed, to operate and modified designed, or even to operate as hopefully designed.

We early adopters have gone through this over and over again. Let's call this PROBLEMS what they are... design failures.

norfolk

PS: I am on my 11th HR20-700 and fifth HR20-100. My electricity is stable and the ONLY electronic equipment in my house that seems to fail on a regular basis is HR series of DVRs. BTW, my HR10s (MANY years old), with 3f software release STILL operates correctly (yeah... I may be the exception to THAT rule).


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

My HR20-700 had been very stable before getting 0x022B last week. Since then, I've had two outages (unit won't turn on), in both cases, needed to be unplugged, RBR didn't seem to have any effect.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

NorfolkBruh said:


> Can we call this what it is? It's not a BUG (which implies a cute lil problem). What folks are describing is not a pest or a cute lil temporary issue. This is a malfunction. A "Malfunction" is the failure of a product to work or operate properly.
> 
> Calling all of these failures "bugs" minimizes the seriousness of abject failure of this product to operate as either originally designed, to operate and modified designed, or even to operate as hopefully designed.
> 
> We early adopters have gone through this over and over again. Let's call this PROBLEMS what they are... design failures.


I agree 100%. This is a major malfunction of equipment that, in my case, worked great for months. Now all of a sudden stopped working with the last software update. There is obviously a flaw in this software version that needs imitate attention from D*. Sending out new boxes is not the answer. Many of us have hours of programs on these HRs that we should not have to give up for a faulty software update.


----------



## chaos944 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this may not be in the stream of thought, but has the networking between HR20-700's feature been brought from CE to NR yet


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

digibob said:


> I agree 100%. This is a major malfunction of equipment that, in my case, worked great for months. Now all of a sudden stopped working with the last software update. There is obviously a flaw in this software version that needs imitate attention from D*. Sending out new boxes is not the answer. Many of us have hours of programs on these HRs that we should not have to give up for a faulty software update.


Hear, hear!

A hardware replacement won't fix a software problem. After months and months of near-flawless performance, I feel like I'm back at launch.

Is there any way we could have D* stop the nationwide rollout of 0x22b, and possibly either roll us back to the previous version, or provide the previous version in a window like they do for the CEs?

Now that new shows are back on, this just can't go on. If they wanted to muck with things this much, they had a 3-month stretch when nothing new was airing that they could have taken advantage of.

I'd call and complain, but it's absolutely pointless, since they'll just read their scripts and then offer to replace my box, or tell me to format it. Neither is going to fix the problem, which is that 0x22b is buggy as all hell.


----------



## mlh422 (Dec 19, 2006)

Several lockups requiring RBR to clear. By lockup, I mean, remote does not work at all, nor do any front panel buttons. Happens both when the machine was "idle" (shut down for eve), or while watching and trying to change a channel. Funny coincidence.? the freezes did not start before the NR rollout began (even though I downloaded during 1st CE window and therefore will not get the NR feed since same version)

Model....HR20-700
Software....022B
Networked...Yes....Wired...
Media Software....WM11 (not actively being used, but shared and "seen" by the HR20
Extras...none
Phone line connected....Yes
eSATA....No
Hooked up via hdmi


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Another example of odd screensaver behavior... (I did a quick search and didn't see this specifically discussed)

On several occasions when up around midnight watching live TV the screensaver will automatically come on. I then click the select button on the remote and I am returned to live TV. But, in a couple of minutes the channel changes and trys to download content which I have not requested - its content that DirecTV wants to download to my receiver.

If I select 'previous' on the remote I can return to my station and watch live TV, but the senario will repeat itself. The only way to prevent the senario is to record the live TV show I am watching.

This problem is annoying, but I wonder how DirecTV determines whether someone is physically in front of the TV, watching live TV. Especially since I leave my receiver on all the time.

Friendly suggestion -- In any case, the solution can simply be to only record DirecTV content when *both* tuners are available - for example not recording other content. This will always leave a tuner available for the user.

Also, the recording of the DirecTV content should be done in the background without impacting a user's viewing experience.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

*Pillar Bar Color Changed*

Prior to receiving 0x022b via national release I had my pillar bar color set to gray. Both of my HR20 units had this changed to black after the update to 0x022b. Even though the pillar bars were clearly displaying as black, the GUI still said it was set to grey, so I had to change it to dark grey and then back to grey. Not a big deal, but I wanted to throw it out there so the developers were aware of it.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Am running 0x022b and have been hit with the lock-up bug once. 

I was also hit with a new one for me (although i have seen it documented here before) : recorded Reign Over Me from Cinemax HD and it never stopped recording until I noticed the light still on the next day. Checked and it had recorded 21 hours and was still going. Luckily, I have a 1 TB ESATA drive only 1/2 full so my recordings were safe but otherwise things could have been totally wiped out.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Since the upgrade I've had several programs that had series links not be recorded and show as canceled in the history. 

Last night we noticed that all the half hour sitcom shows from CBS on Monday had a dropout that required we fast forward to return to the show. It appears we lost about 30 seconds from each show (Big Bang, How I Met Your Mother, Rules of Engagement).

We are running a HR20-700 with a 750GB FAP attached via eSATA. I pulled the drive over the weekend and the cancellations continued. So far, I would have to say that this "upgrade" is a step backward.


----------



## Shades94 (Jan 13, 2008)

Came home today and my HR20-700 was locked up. The unit would not respond to the remote or any front panel button. Had to unplug to the unit to reset. I received the software update two days ago and this is the first problem I've had.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I am also having lockup problems with my HR20-700 since the new national release. Two days straight I had to reboot because the unit is locked up and would not respond to any commands. Before this national release I had no problems .


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

ISSUE

Running 0x022B on HR20-700 with a 1TB ESATA drive. While watching a recording of Survivor recorded via OTA at the 33 minute mark, the picture froze up and the unit became unresponsive to the remote. Tried pressing buttons on the front of the unit. No response. Had to RBR.

Curiously, this happened at about exactly 9pm (when the show would have stopped recording). Two programs were recording at the time of the lock up. I'm suspicious that this happened at exactly 9pm when two programs stopped recording.

After the RBR, restarted the recording. It tried to lock up at the exact same spot... but I quickly hit the FF button and was able to skip over it. Obviously a corrupt portion of the recording.

BEGIN EDIT:
Continued watching Survivor. Just got to tribal council (minute 48) and once again, the screen is frozen. This is really aggravating. I've not had problems with lockups until this release. I've been pressing the FF button on the remote. After about 2 minutes, I see the >>1 on the screen. But it's not fast forwarding. I suspect I will have to do another RBR.
:END EDIT

BEGIN EDIT2:
I was able to get it out of lockup by a combination of holding down and pressing repeatedly the RW key (it took a couple of minutes to get out of it). Eventually, it started rewinding and got out of the corrupted part of the program. Was able to use the FF key to skip past the corrupted part and tried watching the end of the program. It happened again in minute 53. Used the same process to get out of the lockup. Deleted the program.
:END EDIT2

Brian


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

So far, so good for me. I have been watching live TV, watched a recorded program, and also recorded a new program and have not had any problems.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> ISSUE
> 
> Running 0x022B on HR20-700 with a 1TB ESATA drive. While watching a recording of Survivor recorded via OTA at the 33 minute mark, the picture froze up and the unit became unresponsive to the remote. Tried pressing buttons on the front of the unit. No response. Had to RBR.
> 
> ...


ISSUE:

Same unit as the quoted post:

I was watching "Lost" while it was recording. I got about 33 minutes into the show and BOOM, the picture freezes again and the HR20 is totally unresponsive to the remote. I look up at the clock and guess what? It's exactly 11pm. Coincidence? I don't think so (see previous post).

I was able to get it out of the corrupted part by pressing the RW repeatedly (for about 2-3 minutes). I then used the FF button to skip over the corrupted part. I started watching again at minute 38. It locked up again after about 30 seconds. I got frustrated and just did a RBR.

Obviously, this is speculation... but it appears that (on my system) if you are watching a show while it is recording it will become corrupted when the end-teim comes for that show and the unit attempts to complete/save the recording.

This all started happening after I got 0x22B. Coincidence? Perhaps. Could be a bad SATA drive. Could be a lot of things. But my money is on "new bug with 0x022B".

<BEGIN RANT>
I'm getting really frustrated with D* here. I've been a fairly loyal customer for the past few years. But if this keeps up, I'm heading for the exit. I don't care if I have to pay a termination fee. I will fight it tooth and nails. But if they make me pay to terminate, I will. I'd rather pay and switch to a DVR I can count on.

A product should do what it is supposed to do. DVR stands for Digital Video Recorder. I don't care if I can play MP3s on my DVR or watch home movies or view pictures from my vacation. I don't care about boolean searches or DLB. What I really want is a DVR that reliably records my shows and then reliably allows me to watch them. I'm having a very difficult time understanding why this product still hasn't found its "sea legs" after being on the market for this long. Say what you will about the HR10... Its interface was slow as molasses. But it was reliable (I only speak of it in the past tense because I don't use mine anymore).

I started a thread a few weeks back suggesting that D* start focussing on stablizing the product instead of introducing new features, that they seriously beef up their system testing and regression testing, and that they reduce the number of releases down to a level that is more manageable (like one every 6 months instead of one every 1-2 months). I hope that they do consider this suggestion in time. Because I don't think they will ever stabilize this product without rethinking their whole development lifecycle.

A few days ago, I had a DVR that I was 90% happy with. Today (on 0x22B), I have a DVR that (at best) is unreliable. And I have no way to prevent a new release from being installed on my device. So I have no control and no way to prevent my unit from getting an upgrade that may potentially disrupt my happy DVR home.

If I'm wrong (if the eSATA drive turns out to be bad, or if it's something else), I'll admit it and eat my crow. But I don't think crow will be in my diet anytime soon.

Question for all of you... if you bought a cell phone that failed to save voicemails people left you or didn't allow you to play voice mails that people left you without freezing, would you continue the service? Probably not.
</END RANT>

I really like this DVR and think it has great potential. But the bottom line is... if it isn't reliable in its core function, what good is it?

Brian


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> ISSUE:
> 
> A product should do what it is supposed to do. DVR stands for Digital Video Recorder. I don't care if I can play MP3s on my DVR or watch home movies or view pictures from my vacation...


I know this is probably not the right place for this post...

I think you make a good point here. Considering the media aspects, we, and I suspect others, really don't care about sharing media from a PC - IMO there are better solutions for media sharing. To maintain media sharing functionality requires processing time/resources on the HR20. Simply allow the user to enable/disable media sharing so this extra processing does not impact the viewing/operation of the HR20 for those of us who are not interested in media sharing - Simply make media sharing available and allow the end user to decide whether to enable its use.

Media sharing is one aspect. IMO any other 'feature' which does not directly relate to the basic DVR operation of the HR20 and uses extra processing time/resources should be handled this way.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I had the HR20 on pause while I walked the dogs and did some phone business. The screensaver was on and it looked normal. I hit play and the logo just stopped and nothing happened for over 20 seconds. Then finally the paused scene came on so I hit play again and nothing. I got tired of waiting *so I did a RBR and 02468 to redownload the NR.* Maybe that will solve the problem. Short of reformatting I don't know what else to do.  :nono2:
> 
> BTW: The HR20 is networked. I wonder if that is the problem?
> 
> ...


36 hours after redownloading the NR everything was still working fine so I decided to try an experiment. I started a show from my play list, put the Hr20 on pause and took the dogs to the dog park. I returned two and a half hours later and resumed play. For about a couple of hours everything worked the way it should and THEN....all functions starting slowing down and over the next half hour it got slower and slower until the HR20 finally locked up during a recording of Cold Case. I turned everything off, the HR20 turned off just fine still recording CC. I got up this morning, the record light was still on and I tried to turn the HR20 on and it was totally locked up so I did a RBR. After it came back on everything worked fine and I watched a few shows from my list until I highlighted Cold Case...duration time: 7hr and 40 minutes. WTF!!!

I hope tonight there is a CE so I can dump this faulty/broken and pathetic NR.
I believe it is DTV responsibility to make the previous working NR available for us to download and replace this crappy exuse of a NR.
Come on DTV admit you screwed up with this NR and make it right!!!!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> 36 hours after redownloading the NR everything was still working fine so I decided to try an experiment. I started a show from my play list, put the Hr20 on pause and took the dogs to the dog park. I returned two and a half hours later and resumed play. For about a couple of hours everything worked the way it should and THEN....all functions starting slowing down and over the next half hour it got slower and slower until the HR20 finally locked up during a recording of Cold Case. I turned everything off, the HR20 turned off just fine still recording CC. I got up this morning, the record light was still on and I tried to turn the HR20 on and it was totally locked up so I did a RBR. After it came back on everything worked fine and I watched a few shows from my list until I highlighted Cold Case...duration time: 7hr and 40 minutes. WTF!!!
> 
> I hope tonight there is a CE so I can dump this faulty/broken and pathetic NR.
> I believe it is DTV responsibility to make the previous working NR available for us to download and replace this crappy exuse of a NR.
> Come on DTV admit you screwed up with this NR and make it right!!!!!


Oh I was recording Lost at the same time as CC and I just went to watch Lost..duration time 8hr and 15 min.


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

My channel listings do not show all the HD channels anymore. Only HBOHD and TNTHD. very weird.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

jdouglas2000 said:


> My channel listings do not show all the HD channels anymore. Only HBOHD and TNTHD. very weird.


Funny you mention this I have noticed that some things that are in HD are not marked HD especially noticed this on the Food Network and 1 of my local channels


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

After this new release I notice that my channel change is much slower than it was previously. When I tune to a new channel I hear the sound 2-3 seconds after the change and then see the picture 2-3 seconds after that. This is annoying. There was a delay before this new release but not as long as this and typically the sound and picture would appear at the same time.

Anyone else experiencing the same thing? Any advice?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

anleva said:


> After this new release I notice that my channel change is much slower than it was previously. When I tune to a new channel I hear the sound 2-3 seconds after the change and then see the picture 2-3 seconds after that. This is annoying. There was a delay before this new release but not as long as this and typically the sound and picture would appear at the same time.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same thing? Any advice?


For me the channel changes faster now.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

ansky said:


> For me the channel changes faster now.


Bizarre. I wish I knew why mine has gotten slower.


----------



## mitch300 (Dec 13, 2006)

I recorded Tiil Death and Back to You. I went to play them and both were blank. Although the time bar was filled. I tried rebooting and tried to play the recording and still nothing. Is their a trick to try to retrive the recording?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> ISSUE
> 
> Running 0x022B on HR20-700 with a 1TB ESATA drive. While watching a recording of Survivor recorded via OTA at the 33 minute mark, the picture froze up and the unit became unresponsive to the remote. Tried pressing buttons on the front of the unit. No response. Had to RBR.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue a while back. My HR20 recording was breaking up and the unit locked up for a while trying to drill through the corrupted data. This was a directv-transmission of a local channel.

However, I had also recorded the same show on my HR10 TiVo, only there it was directly off the air. Guess what? At the same points in the program, it broke up there, too. Recovered more quickly and didn't seem to freeze, but the corrupted data was on the TiVo, too.

Now either the HR20 and the TiVo have the same bug, or the TV station was the source of the error. Obviously the latter. Sometimes what looks like a bug in your DVR isn't.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> This all started happening after I got 0x22B. Coincidence? Perhaps. Could be a bad SATA drive. Could be a lot of things. But my money is on "new bug with 0x022B".


Mine had worked great for over a year and a half until that release, this new one isn't any better. I wish that I could force the software to the release before 0x022B. The lockups and audio stuttering are still there and now they have uploaded the IDK issue with this release. They need to go two back and start over. It is functionally nothing more than a receiver at this time, you can no longer watch recordings, it can no longer pause/rewind without screwing up.



breevesdc said:


> A product should do what it is supposed to do. DVR stands for Digital Video Recorder. I don't care if I can play MP3s on my DVR or watch home movies or view pictures from my vacation. I don't care about boolean searches or DLB. What I really want is a DVR that reliably records my shows and then reliably allows me to watch them. I'm having a very difficult time understanding why this product still hasn't found its "sea legs" after being on the market for this long. Say what you will about the HR10... Its interface was slow as molasses. But it was reliable (I only speak of it in the past tense because I don't use mine anymore).
> 
> I started a thread a few weeks back suggesting that D* start focussing on stablizing the product instead of introducing new features, that they seriously beef up their system testing and regression testing, and that they reduce the number of releases down to a level that is more manageable (like one every 6 months instead of one every 1-2 months). I hope that they do consider this suggestion in time. Because I don't think they will ever stabilize this product without rethinking their whole development lifecycle.
> 
> A few days ago, I had a DVR that I was 90% happy with. Today (on 0x22B), I have a DVR that (at best) is unreliable. And I have no way to prevent a new release from being installed on my device. So I have no control and no way to prevent my unit from getting an upgrade that may potentially disrupt my happy DVR home.


I have a HTPC to use for those purposes, I DO NOT need what is suppose to be my DVR to perform those function. Anytime you make a device "multi-functional" it means that you are compromising on something else. I much prefer dedicated devices as they typically perform much better.



breevesdc said:


> If I'm wrong (if the eSATA drive turns out to be bad, or if it's something else), I'll admit it and eat my crow. But I don't think crow will be in my diet anytime soon.


I have no eSATA drive (yet), no network connected, I have it hooked up with component video cables and RCA audio cables just in case it was an HDMI issue that was newly created. The drive is usually between 80-85% free, we don't have as many things on season pass as we do on the old DirecTivo-SD. I am wanting to add another HD-DVR but it is getting hard to convince the wife after the debacle this has become and how much we pay for service every month with MLB Extra Innings/Superfan and NFL SundayTicket/Superfan. I am dropping NHL Center Ice.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Came home and turned everything on.

The HR20 didn't respond to the remote or the front panel buttons. Screen was grey. Was supposedly recording Dr Who (HD) on SciFiHD.

Had to RBR to get it to respond again.

So, fourth RBR and third greyscreen recording since gettin 0x22b last Thursday.


And I'm certain it'll just keep happening.

Please roll back to the previous NR!


----------



## stephen431 (Jan 10, 2008)

HR20-700: 0x22B

Audio and Video dropout for a fraction of a second during CSI on channel 5 CBS KPHO. 

Seems to happen at random intervals during live viewing and playback, can consistently repeat after rewind. The section where the audio skips is recorded so going back and replaying it still contains the skip.

Seems to be occurring on this channel and occurred on the Starz HD channel during the free preview weekend.


----------



## walterj806 (Dec 15, 2006)

Since the download of 0X022B, my pictures have been locked out on my HR20-700
All other media is still available and performs as it should. My Pictures worked before the download. I am using Vista home premium and its on media share.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Another isssue of no remote or front panel response. Had to RBR to get it back. 
Unit is networked, HDMI, was in "standby mode"


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

see the lockup thread for instruction on how to get rid of the corrupt data causing these issues. Short answer is keyword search DELETEARCHIVE followed by RBR


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

alv said:


> see the lockup thread for instruction on how to get rid of the corrupt data causing these issues. Short answer is keyword search DELETEARCHIVE followed by RBR


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1578962&postcount=185



carl6 said:


> I just received some information from a contact at DirecTV regarding this. The core problem "appears to be a guide cache issue". Normally a red button reset should correct the problem, but if it does not (if you continue to have lockups after doing an RBR), then you can perform the following procedure:
> ------------------------
> Perform keyword search for "DELETEARCHIVE" as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

More detail. Using a stopwatch it now takes 8-10 seconds from the time a channel is entered until the picture appears on my television. Previously I was seeing probably approximately 3 second channel changes. This just started happening after the new software release so I assume it is related. Either that or it is coincidental and my HR20-700 is going bad. Any advice?


----------



## WB3FFV (Mar 2, 2007)

anleva, it's not just you, I am also seeing signifigant delays since the release was pushed for my unit. It all does work OK in the end, but it's not nearly as fast as it used to be..


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

anleva said:


> More detail. Using a stopwatch it now takes 8-10 seconds from the time a channel is entered until the picture appears on my television. Previously I was seeing probably approximately 3 second channel changes. This just started happening after the new software release so I assume it is related. Either that or it is coincidental and my HR20-700 is going bad. Any advice?





WB3FFV said:


> anleva, it's not just you, I am also seeing signifigant delays since the release was pushed for my unit. It all does work OK in the end, but it's not nearly as fast as it used to be..


I am also having slow channel changes as well.

I had a lock up last Monday, when I was still on 0x1fe. I got 0x22b Tuesday morning and haven't had any lock ups since then.


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Received ox22b on Wednesday morning and everything has been fine but I had a strange thing happen last night. I have an auto-record set for BEATLES and last night I came home and found Ringo Starr: Off The Record being recorded on both HBOHD channel 70 and HBOHD channel 501 at the same time! Both tuners were being used to record the same show! Is there anything I can do to stop this from happening again??


----------



## mprinkey (Mar 27, 2008)

mprinkey said:


> My system just froze with the 0x022b software. I was entering the playlist screen after as a recording was finishing. It showed the small window of the recording channel along with the blue and white background, but none of the menu items showed up. The remote and front panel buttons were all unresponsive, though the video and sound did continue in the window. I was forced to use the reset button to restart the system. This is the first time this has happened.


I came home this evening and found that the system was unable to start using the power button. I was forced to reset the unit as above.


----------



## Packerfan53 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in the Chicago market and haven't had any problems for months. The last few days (since we received the update on 4/29) we've had audio problems on local stations. There is a buzz/vibrating sound for a few seconds and the audio cuts out. This is the same problem we had months ago that had been resolved so it was really disappointing when it came back. The caller ID also isn't working. Calls are being logged, but no display pops up. Again a problem we had months ago but had been resolved. I don't regularly monitor this site, I posted a few times in the last year and a half since we got the HR20. I'm posting in hopes that Directv is aware of these problems and these issues are fixed. I haven't called Directv as I found in the past, regardless what the issue was, I was the "only one with that problem". Thanks to all who volunteer their time to make all of our Directv viewing better.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was watching TNT-HD while recording ESPN Classic at 7:15pm CST, and I went to change channels. The unit was froze & required a RBR. This was my 2nd freeze in a week on an extremely solid 18 month old HR20-700.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

3 days in and I'm treated to my first 771 bug, that after 4 months of no issues. Thanks, DTV. 

Earl says it takes 100 complaints to really get their attention, which seems ludicrous as that probably equates to 5000 more who also have the problem yet don't bother to or know how to complain. Oh well, only 97 more to go.

The flopsweat anxiety causing arrogantly-premature NRs is getting old. If you can't not break it, just leave it alone. This is a testament to the lameness of the CE program, which obviously is a good idea poorly implemented it it results in NRs that break what already works. Do we really have to spell it out? More thorough testing plus a lot more caution in NR. That's pretty simple to understand. Stop shooting from the hip. I have faith that these problems can be fixed, just fix them on your own CE dime, not by breaking what works in a NR.

I guess I should have expected that from a company that shipped a product 18 months before it was ready. And I thought DISH was a bunch of brainless twits. Welcome to the club, DTV.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

TomCat, when you have a moment, can you share some details to aid in the analysis and debugging?

For instance, any chance you have a tree leafing out that could be blocking LOS? (This is a common problem this time of year and a good friend is running into that exact problem.)

Or any weather issues?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

I tried the DELETEARCHIVE procedure posted by Carl (twice). It has not fixed the problem on my HR20-700, as reported in the "Two nights, two lockups" thread.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Having been using this release for a few days now I have the following 2 problems.

1) Lip sync - better than it was now 1 fps out of sync where it was 3 fps before.

2) Changing channel is very much slower


----------



## quikone (Sep 16, 2007)

Two issues with the latest download 
1) Lip sync issues especially with recorded programs.

2) 3 lockups so far which needed the help of the little red button, all three times a program was being deleted after viewing. Delete does work if I go back to List, select program and use the red button on the remote.


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

My pictures still work but NOT the VIDEO. I get unable to access media.
Anyone have same problem with this release. (MPEG2)


----------



## 8bobcat8 (Jan 1, 2008)

For the record, I have lip sync issues on the latest download (0x22b; 4/29/08; 4:30AM, HR20-700 DVR using HDMI; Speed network, ESPN, etc).

As with previous lip sync issues, I have tried hitting pause and the back button but they don't seem to help like they used to.

Does anyone have a cure?

BobCat


----------



## ischmidt (Oct 10, 2007)

0x22b has been a complete disaster for me since it downloaded last Monday night.

1) If I turn off the HR20 for any length of time, it locks up so hard the RBR doesn't even work. Scheduled shows do not record when this happens, needless to say. I have to unplug the power to restore operation.
2) If I leave it on all the time it operates normally but eventually stops responding to all controls except the RBR.
3) Sometimes when it does record shows they won't play back - I select them and it simply immediately says it's the end of the recording.

Is there some way to revert to the previous national? I had rock-solid stability with that.

Setup is HR20-700 via HDMI to Yamaha reciever => Sony 55A2000 SXRD.


----------



## schorner (Oct 20, 2007)

Adding my 2 cents. Having major .5-1 second lipsynch issues, especially with CBS. The last 4 days I have to RBR the unit out of lock-up as it does not respond to remote or panel buttons. Things have been working great until this last POS release. Why?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Came home from my son's lacrosse practice to find the HR20 non-responsive. Wouldn't turn on, nothing. RBR, no response. Had to unplug and replug, and it is re-booting now...


----------



## HfreaknD (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you D* for adding "First Aired" into "Info"! I have missed this feature since upgrading from the Hughes HIRD-E86.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

HfreaknD said:


> Thank you D* for adding "First Aired" into "Info"! I have missed this feature since upgrading from the Hughes HIRD-E86.


I agree. As small a change as that is I find it extremely useful. I just don't get why a software update was needed for that information to be included. I thought it was provided by the company that supplies the guide data. I remember my old D10 receiver had the first aired date.

It's too bad so many people are having issues with this software release. My receiver is working better than ever. The lip synch issues are gone, the FF to Live audio issue is gone, and the channels change faster than before.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I got a blank/black recording from Lost on WCVB 5 (Boston) last week. Needless to say I was disappointed, but I nabbed it off the internet in HD and watched it over media share. Even more interesting is that the PS3 was not handling the Audio correctly from TVersity and the HR20 did it right. First time that happened for me.

I do have an occasional media share issue that the playback will pause every 5 to 10 seconds. When this happens if I pause the program for a minute or so it will go away (for at least 20 minutes). This could be at the Tversity end but I don't think so because I never see it on the PS3.

-steve

steve


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

None of my HR20-700s have had any issues after this last update. They seem faster, especially in the "manage recordings" menu. 

The internal clock drift issue with recordings starting late also seems to have disappeared.

Now if Comedy Central could get their Jon Stewart/Seven Colbert guide data fixed, the universe would be in equilibrium!


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had several issues since the new software...
1. Both 20-700s have locked up with no response with either remote or button. Each of the four occurrences have required removing the power cord to reboot.

2. Quite a bit of ff/rw issues. I've had the system slow to a crawl than lock up for three minutes on several instances. Eventually it seems to sort out. I'm also STILL having issues with the first rw of a program. It seems quite jumpy before smoothing out.

3. One occasion of a unit rebooting as I watched a program. No idea what could have caused this.

4. The guides and menus are getting quite slow. Especially true when entering data for a search of moving within the guide.

*I have to stick with my non-professional assessment that this feels like a computer system that either doesn't have enough processing power or ram to run properly. *


----------



## sectime (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, My HR20-100 was replaced this week for many freezes/blank recordings. Today my New(Refurb) one day old HR20-700 was frozen, lights on, I had to reset. Nice, very nice


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Orient Express said:


> None of my *HR21-700*s have had any issues after this last update. They seem faster, especially in the "manage recordings" menu.
> 
> The internal clock drift issue with recordings starting late also seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Now if Comedy Central could get their Jon Stewart/Seven Colbert guide data fixed, the universe would be in equilibrium!


Thats nice, but this forum is about HR20s, not HR21s.


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

The only issue I've had is last Thursday's "My Name is Earl" recorded with no audio... but I had that happen (with other shows) occasionally on the last two NRs.

Other than that it has been very good.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Recorded _House_ from Series Link last night and tried to watch recording half way through. Got a gray screen the whole way but was allowed to FF through the gray screen. Tried numerous trick plays and start overs to bring back the recording with no success. Finally started watching live half way and was able to RR back about 10 minutes before buffer stalled out.

Other tuner was recording HD baseball via MLB package. When I watched it later the progress bar kept popping up at the bottom. I couldn't duplicate but it may have been coming up and recording on the baseball game every time I used a trick play to try and bring back the corrupted recording of _House_? Second problem recording since 0x22B.

Are Moderators or DirecTV still reading all these comments on the latest NR issues?

HR20-700 since introduced. HDMI via Denon 4306 to Sony SXRD 60". Leave it on 24x7. Sac DMA with MPEG4 LIL's. 0x02BB updated 4/24I. No Networking. No eSata.


----------



## pfahle (Jan 9, 2007)

This NR has fixed all issues introduced with the last one and the channel changes are faster with native on, I remember when we were afraid to turn native on at all. I have 2 hr20-700 rock solid again, this is the weirdiest piece of electronics I have ever owned.:lol: :lol:


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

Twice now since the 22b NR I have experienced a black screen (no video, no sound on any channel) but everything else in the UI seems to work fine. I assume if I was recording at the time this would be another incidence of a blank recording. Never seen prior to this release.

In both cases I observed this when returning to On from Standby.

Only recourse for recovery is to reboot from menu or RBR.

HR20-700


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

For those experiencing 771 Unwatchable aka black or gray recording, or IKD (instant Keep or Delete) bugs Check out this thread and post.



rainor said:


> I have a HR20 and I also started experiening random errors on some specific channels and the issue was related to a SW download. I actually received a call from Directv from the support center proactively - I did not call in, they called me.
> 
> I spoke to the guy and he informed me there is an issue and walked me through how to fix the problem and I can confirm this DID fix the issue.
> 
> ...


The poster claims he was contacted by D* and that the HR2x gets confused about what kind of dish it has leading to odd behavior causing 771 bugs that come and go. I am also convinced that the 771 bug is what causes IKD and Unwatchable bugs. It might be worth wild reseting your dish configuration to the 5lnb dish again just to see if it helps.

I did it to mine, but right now I am seeing about 1 IKD or unwatchable a week so it will be hard to tell if this is a true fix.

Best of luck


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't had to post here in a long time, but here's my issue (one I've seen before, but thankfully haven't in a long time):

1. Watching Hell's Kitchen off of Fox (LIL HD) have severe pixelation.
2. Switch to ABC (LIL HD) screen is black.
3. Switch to USAHD screen is black.
4. Switch to Travel channel picture is fine.
5. Switch back to HD channels still black.
6. Left it on Fox (LIL HD) and after about 5 minutes started to get a few heavily pixelate frames.
7. Gave up and tied a menu restart.
8. Box never restarted.
9. Had to RBR

It's now working, but still have some pixelation. For the first time in a long time the wife is really angry at the HR20....


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I had some issues on Saturday but it seems to have been pretty stable since that last reboot. No IDK issues as of late and it seems to be recording/playing alright. Hopefully it was the fix.

I am getting ready to add an eSATA drive, to see if maybe some of the issues are drive related but since it has been somewhat stable I have the drive just sitting to the side.


----------



## johnblue3 (Feb 11, 2007)

My HR 20-700 boxes were updated last night to 0x22d. I don't see any mention of that version here.Did anybody else get that new update? And what problems does it fix?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

johnblue3 said:


> My HR 20-700 boxes were updated last night to 0x22d. I don't see any mention of that version here.Did anybody else get that new update? And what problems does it fix?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127976


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

SCREEN FLASHING PREVIOUS CHANNEL

HR20-700 NR 0X22b Sorry No date of mfg.

While watching a program live, a quick flash of another program comes on the screen?? Daughter thot it was a previously watched channel.

Just another thing to add to the list.


Good Luck D*


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

ansky said:


> I agree. As small a change as that is I find it extremely useful. I just don't get why a software update was needed for that information to be included. I thought it was provided by the company that supplies the guide data.


That date, along with a bunch of other information, has always been contained in the guide data itself, but it's the software on the HR2x that has to be coded as to which fields in that data to select and display.


----------



## ischmidt (Oct 10, 2007)

Another data point on the freezing: I restarted the DVR again last night and unplugged the Ethernet cable this time so it'd be off the network. Result: no freezes in 24 hours of operation and it properly recorded all shows tonight. (I did check - it's still on 22B, not the new 22D).


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Should I swap out the HR20-700 today? I have had 771 issues after rain, unresponive remote, slow changing channels, two blank recordings with timer bar, two IKD as of yesterday. Last night I was recording the baseball game on Fox Sports Midweast and it stopped recording at around 2 hours instead of the standard 3 hour time. Luckily I was watching it live when the recording stopped.

Should I call D* and reschedule my appt until after I get the 22D? They are willing to deliver a new receiver but I doubt this will address it.

EDIT: Cancelled my appointment. Hopefully the new software will address my issues...I don't have it yet.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't have 22D yet, but I'm seeing some strange behavior from my refurb HR20-700 with 22B. I've had the unit for about 6 weeks and it reboots itself every few days, with both 1FE and 22B. This happens whether the unit is on or off. Even though this is very annoying, I've never had a complete lockup like so many others. The only thing I can think of that's non-standard about my setup is that my dish can't see 119.

But what's really weird is the time the reboots occur. These times are from the logs of my DHCP server, so this isn't the time of the reboot but the time the HR20 requests a DHCP address. I did a menu reset and timed it and the unit requests an address about 2 minutes into the boot process. These are local times (EDT):

Apr 30 07:10:42
May 3 19:10:42
May 4 07:11:36
May 5 07:11:30
May 8 19:11:30
May 9 19:43:16
May 10 19:39:11

*Every single crash is during the 7 AM or 7 PM hour!* Many of them look to be at about 7:09 AM or PM.

How strange is that?


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been having tons of problems with this last release. Went to watch Battlestar this week and at first it had no sound. Then I reset the receiver and there was sound and no picture. Finally after stopping and starting the recording it worked. I have had a lot of scenarios like this lately.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Box completely locked up today sometime between 0800 and 1400 hrs. (CST). No response using remote, front panel or red button reset. Pulled the power for ten minutes, then it booted up normally and has worked ok since.

SF


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Just checking in to add myself to the list of those having the receiver become completely unresponsive to the remote/front panel buttons twice this week.


----------

